# Citizen NY0040-09W Luminous Dial Diver - You may not know you want one...yet!



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

This thread is dedicated to the Citizen NY0040-09W ("09W") luminous dial automatic diver. I want to draw attention to this particular model and hope to see postings from others who also enjoy this unique watch.

For those unfamiliar with the NY0040 line of divers, it has been around for some time, introduced originally in 1997. I think it is fair to say that it does not get a lot of attention nowadays. It is a conventional sized diver with a vintage look. Here is a summary of the key features that I have been able to glean:


Miyota 8203a Automatic Movement - Non-hacking, hand windable, 21 Jewels, 43 hour reserve, uni-directional auto wind with day/date complication. From what I have read, it is a very robust and reliable movement.
Case - 41.5mm diameter, 44mm with crown, 13mm thick, 47mm lug-to-lug tip, 20mm lug width (all my measurements)
200M water resistance - ISO diver certified for scuba. The watch has been used by different military agencies and has been reportedly pressure tested to 500M without failure.
Screw down crown at 8 o'clock
Bezel - 60 click uni-directional with luminous pip
Crystal - There is no mention on the case back so assume it is mineral glass (to be expected at this price). However, the surface is slightly recessed below the edge of bezel for protection.
Excellent lume - will last thru the night but there are caveats
Available in several dial and bezel colors though becoming more limited

Personally, I have never really given the NY0040 any consideration other than as a passing curiosity when it is mentioned in other threads. I admit that I am relatively new to watch collecting and have been focused upon Seiko and its subsidiary Orient, which up to now, I feel set the standard for affordable quality auto divers. However, that changed after a NY0040 deal was posted recently in the "Affordable Watches" forum. What got my attention was a posting by one particular forum member, *"shmaiz3r"*, who I enjoy following. He wrote that the 09W:

*"...is a daily wearer for me on a thick brushed engineer bracelet.,, And I love it to bits." *and *"... Watch in question is in my avatar. It's no surprise I'm passionate about this model  ". *​
That's a pretty strong statement, and for the first time, I looked closely at his avatar. In that moment, it was as if the planets started to align. After doing a little research, I became hooked. Even though I have way too many divers (my special addiction), the purchase was easily rationalized due to the relatively low investment ($125 delivered) and the opportunity to add a luminous dial watch to my collection. Also, there have been rumors circulating that Citizen is dropping the NY0040 line so no time to delay...at least that's what I told myself.

I have had the watch for one week now and my enthusiasm is undiminished. I wanted something different and the 09W definitely meets that criteria. The watch is truly striking without going over the top. Build quality and fit/finish is very good for this price point from a major watch maker. (Note: As I continue to collect watches, my respect deepens for watch makers, especially those that make their own movements, as opposed to "brands" that are merely in the watch business, i.e., outsourcing manufacture, and sometimes even service/support.)

I like watches that are subtly different, the type that draw you in initially and can continue to hold your interest when you begin to appreciate how well the design was thought out. The 09W is a prime example. When you first glance at the watch, you immediately recognize it is "different" but doesn't hit you all at once. Then, as you look closer, you realize there is a lot going on here. I think the designer carefully walked the line between subtle and bold. It is a very deliberate design that operates on two levels, giving the watch a split personality.

Under normal lighting, the designer opted for a "reversed" look on the watch using a combination of solid black dots and slate grey outlined hour markers to contrast the off white / greenish tint of the dial. This theme is extended to the slate grey outline of the lumed hands. The printing on the dial and chapter ring is all black except for the very small Promaster insignia and "200M" which are red. The overall effect gives an almost eerie ghostly appearance.

However, turn off the lights and the NY0040-09W's other personality emerges. When fully charged, the luminous dial and hands glow brightly in the dark reminding me of a small green lantern. It just beams!

In addition, I am amazed at the accuracy. The watch has varied from +/- 1-3 SPD but at the end of one week, it is dead on accurate to the second! That is a level of accuracy that exceeds many quartz watches. I don't know how long that will last but, for now, it is truly remarkable.

Even if the timekeeping was less than stellar, at this writing, I feel this is a watch that I will always keep. It has that intangible factor for me. I would go so far as to say that I think the 09W could become a classic if it received more attention.

All is not perfect, though. The lume on both the dial and hands will last through the night but for someone like me who wears glasses, it becomes almost unusable. After a few hours, the lume between the dial and hands become rather muddled together, making it difficult to read the time in the wee hours unless you have excellent vision, but who does at 4am???

The day/date is difficult to read except under good lighting. The background is black with silver lettering. I am assuming this choice was made to be consistent with the overall look rather than to enhance the functional readability.

Another problem, at least for me, the watch appears to only be offered on rubber strap. Finding a suitable bracelet at a reasonable price is not simple. You can still source through ebay both Citizen OEM folded link and solid link versions but, IMO, they are relatively expensive for what is provided. Fortunately, this is not one of those Citizen cases that is overly problematic. There is sufficient clearance between the case and spring bars that will work with many 3rd party bracelets with straight end pieces. For the present, I have swapped out the rubber strap for a budget stainless bracelet while I look for other reasonably priced options.

As you can tell by now, like the earlier poster, I too have become passionate about this watch. Indeed, I finally put up an avatar, and sure enough, it is an 09W lume shot that I captured. If you also like this watch and want to "join the club", please feel free to copy the image and use it as your avatar, too.

One final thought, if others agree, I would like to propose we come up with a name for the 09W and would welcome suggestions. After all, there are Seiko "Monsters", Orient "OSD", Omega "Speedys" and the like. Based upon my earlier comments, here are my two suggestions: the "Ghost Diver" or perhaps, the "Green Lantern". I don't know how to set up a poll, but if there is sufficient interest, I will go research, or better yet, ask that another fan set one up.

One other unexpected result from my encounter with the 09W, I have started looking at other Citizen NYXXXX divers. I still like my Seikos and Orients, but see these Citizens as quality watches that deserve to be in everyone's collection. What an underappreciated example of the classic no-frills all-business rugged auto diver. I hope Citizen continues to build this line of watches for a long time.

In closing, I hope you have enjoyed reading this and will post your thoughts and photos, too.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great little write up. Looks much better on the black vent strap.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Great write up! Personally I think that bracelet is a little too much for that watch...it's almost overpowering...I really like the look of the watch on the wave vent strap though!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

romeo-1 said:


> Great write up! Personally I think that bracelet is a little too much for that watch...it's almost overpowering...I really like the look of the watch on the wave vent strap though!


Agreed.


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

Have one, for me and my eyes the full Lume dial is useless after a few minutes, I just can't see the hands in the dark. I prefer the black dial but overall I really like the watch, I find it much easier to wear on the bracelet or a one piece Zulu.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7182106
> 
> 
> View attachment 7182202


what strap is that on?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7182106
> 
> 
> View attachment 7182202


Very nice photography...slick classy look.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Absolutely one of my all-time favorite divers, at any price point. I sold my first one, regretted it, and recently got another.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I've always wanted one but the lack of hacking is keeping me away from getting one, and I don't know when I will really wear it due to having to fight with higher end micros. How is the lume vs Seiko? I've had a full lume Mako XL and it was pretty cool when first charged but after about 30 mins its pretty useless.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us.. Really thorough write up and beautiful photos.

It should be known that this watch has a rather vintage but rugged movement that is doomed to be replaced in the near future, and CITIZEN has stopped producing similar models gradually in time, therefore, we must bring attention to this classical promaster line.

I'd like to respectfully share some writings I've made about this particular watch on another thread. Note that I've been wearing it for two and a half years and have been enjoying it like no other watch in my collection [at least once a week]. I should also note that it's my absolute favorite in my collection.

Here's what I wrote, hopefully it'll be of use to whoever is on the fence on getting it:



> Citizen fully dial lume NY0040-09W
> 
> I've been wearing it at least once a week for 2 and a half years.
> Lume is mesmerizing.. I'd say it could stay readable for at least 7 hours in darkness... after that it gets confusing, because both the dial and the hands lume is very good but after time they get mixed up.
> ...





> Believe it or not, good Citizen divers are vanishing from market *even while been in demand*,, even in this day of modern marketing!
> 
> I've been trying to find a decently priced _original _black bezeled NY2300 for two years now... Only Pepsi bezel and night blue dial is in market, BLACK is a rarity to find, and if found, it's up for double the price.
> They were sold for $115 for the longest time and I kept ignoring them until I made the purchase of the fully-lumed NY0040 and was astonished by its level of perfection and decided to get the little brother "NY2300", but alas...
> ...


Lastly, here's the watch on an engineer bracelet:








Watch/bracelet album link:
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

They are available on a fitted bracelet, but they cost around $100 more than the rubber strap model.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you'll see an influx of the lume dial in the near future, if it hadn't already started. There was talk of a great deal available via skywatches recently. Many new folks have jumped on the wagon. All good news. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> what strap is that on?


If I remember this is ebay's "no name". ;-)


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

looks sweet!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> I've always wanted one but the lack of hacking is keeping me away from getting one, and I don't know when I will really wear it due to having to fight with higher end micros. How is the lume vs Seiko? I've had a full lume Mako XL and it was pretty cool when first charged but after about 30 mins its pretty useless.


Hacking is a nice feature but it is not on my "must have" criteria when considering an automatic at this price, and if put into proper perspective, really has limited value when working with automatics. My point is, if setting/maintaining the *exact time to the second* is important, then why even bother with an automatic movement, whether it allows hacking or not. When knowing the exact time is critical, then I'm pulling out one of my Citizen A-T watches (my other watch addiction).

Regarding the lume, as stated in the earlier post, it is a mixed bag. From what I've read, the lume on the hands is SuperLuminova C3 (same as Seiko LumiBrite, all Nemoto, just different branding). I don't know the specifics on the lume within the dial face but both will last thru the night. However, the combined lume is of limited value after awhile because it is difficult to distinguish between the hands and dial face. If night performance is critical, then I would opt for a conventional black dial, or better yet, Seiko Monster Gen 2...game, set, match.

Saying all that completely misses the point. The 09W, taken as a whole, is a unique watch. It is very apparent that the designer of this specific NY0040 iteration spent a fair amount of time considering the different options and definitely thinking "outside the box" when putting the 09W together to create a certain "look". This is not your typical diver but something different.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I've got one of these in the mail right now, arriving next week!

I'll try out the rubber band, but I plan to eventually put it on a NATO.


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Once the Y-Fronts/Underpants/Jockeys had been pointed out to me, I don't think I could get past it. 'Once it has been seen, it cannot be unseen'

View attachment 7191866


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7189474


*Anabuki,* Great photos, again! I've never been a real fan of Nato straps but your last one (the "Bond") is causing me to reconsider. That is a great looking combination.


----------



## Aquifer_Pro (Feb 23, 2008)

That was a great write up! I agree it's a terrific watch for the price. I have one and like it a lot, but if I was Citizen I would have done something other than lume the hands w/ the lumed background, and also the crown at the 7:00 position honestly feels a bit awkward to me. Other than those two minor criticisms I'd say it's certainly a strong competitor in the budget big brand category.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Well I'll check in with mine I got a couple weeks ago from skywatches. Mine came slightly misaligned (chapter ring and bezel) and I wrote in some other threads about this so I'll just briefly comment on things I've noticed the past couple weeks. At its price, it's expected and I can deal with it (it wasn't as bad as my skx007 from Rakuten....).

I love this watch! All my other watches are black dialed or black gshocks so this purchase was quite adventurous for me. What drew me was its visual distinctiveness but also it's size. I have a skx007 and a 6309 which are fine but I find them to be a little thick for my 6.75 wrist (more so for the 007). This watch for me is the perfect fit, diameter wise and l2l and thickness. I had it on a nato for a bit and found that it wore too high, put it on a distressed leather (bomber from strappedfortime) and now it's just right. Been thinking about bracelet options as there's an aftermarket one on the bay for $30 but I'm still not sure. I saw a photo of someone who fashioned a Jubilee bracelet on theirs by grinding the end links and it looked awesome (maybe I'll find it and post it later). I've also been thinking about modding the hands to black outlined sword hands, but still on the fence since it's such a cohesive package. Only mods I can find are pretty ugly (I'll find them for later). Anyhow, nothing but good things to say about this one, here's some pictures of mine.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

onomato said:


> Well I'll check in with mine I got a couple weeks ago from skywatches. Mine came slightly misaligned (chapter ring and bezel) and I wrote in some other threads about this so I'll just briefly comment on things I've noticed the past couple weeks. At its price, it's expected and I can deal with it (it wasn't as bad as my skx007 from Rakuten....).
> 
> I love this watch! All my other watches are black dialed or black gshocks so this purchase was quite adventurous for me. What drew me was its visual distinctiveness but also it's size. I have a skx007 and a 6309 which are fine but I find them to be a little thick for my 6.75 wrist (more so for the 007). This watch for me is the perfect fit, diameter wise and l2l and thickness. I had it on a nato for a bit and found that it wore too high, put it on a distressed leather (bomber from strappedfortime) and now it's just right. Been thinking about bracelet options as there's an aftermarket one on the bay for $30 but I'm still not sure. I saw a photo of someone who fashioned a Jubilee bracelet on theirs by grinding the end links and it looked awesome (maybe I'll find it and post it later). I've also been thinking about modding the hands to black outlined sword hands, but still on the fence since it's such a cohesive package. Only mods I can find are pretty ugly (I'll find them for later). Anyhow, nothing but good things to say about this one, here's some pictures of mine.


Looking good! Versatile watch. What leather strap is that?


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

mentioned it in the post, brown bomber strap from strappedfortime, very versatile



knightRider said:


> Looking good! Versatile watch. What leather strap is that?


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Some mod's a searched up

these are not my pictures:

pvd coating and plongeur hand swap
View attachment 7197754


strange hand swap

View attachment 7197794


just an insane mod, custom shroud, freakin awesome

View attachment 7197738


jubilee bracelet i mentioned

View attachment 7197826


pictures not showing....see attached files


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> *Anabuki,* Great photos, again! I've never been a real fan of Nato straps but your last one (the "Bond") is causing me to reconsider. That is a great looking combination.


Thank you.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

AAddict said:


> Once the Y-Fronts/Underpants/Jockeys had been pointed out to me, I don't think I could get past it. 'Once it has been seen, it cannot be unseen'


Funny, I had not "seen" that. Previously, when looking at the lume shots, especially on the small avatar, I saw a stylized heart shape. But now that you pointed this out, it only confirms my original comments,

_"...When you first glance at the watch, you immediately recognize it is "different" but doesn't hit you all at once. Then, as you look closer, you realize there is a lot going on here. I think the designer carefully walked the line between subtle and bold. It is a very deliberate design that operates on two levels, giving the watch a split personality."
_​
Thank you for this new revelation. It only deepens my appreciation of the 09W. I can certainly "get past" it. Quite the contrary, the 09W now gives me another reason to smile because what I see are "Women's Hi Cut Briefs"!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Aquifer_Pro said:


> That was a great write up! I agree it's a terrific watch for the price. I have one and like it a lot, but if I was Citizen I would have done something other than lume the hands w/ the lumed background, and also the crown at the 7:00 position honestly feels a bit awkward to me. Other than those two minor criticisms I'd say it's certainly a strong competitor in the budget big brand category.


Thank you for your kind words. I would agree with your comments regarding the lume on the hands if the intention was only to deliver another functional NY0040 diver. But, I think with this particular model the designer was soley working towards an aesthetic goal.

The readablity of the watch, both daylight and night, would be improved dramatically by simply making the hands a solid black. But doing that, throws off the overall balance of the design. Combined with the solid black dot hour markers, I think soiid hands would dominate the watch face and make it look heavy. Using the lumed skeleton hands, the designer ties in and complements the silhouetted markers at the 6, 9 and 12 postions, achieving a more coherent and visually interesting look. Furthermore, by using the same color lume, the designer maintains the eerie, almost ghost like, appearance.

As stated in another post, I am convinced the designer was very deliberate when putting the 09W together. _This is not your typical diver but something different._


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

onomato said:


> ...I love this watch! All my other watches are black dialed or black gshocks so this purchase was quite adventurous for me. What drew me was its visual distinctiveness but also it's size.
> 
> I saw a photo of someone who fashioned a Jubilee bracelet on theirs by grinding the end links and it looked awesome (maybe I'll find it and post it later). I've also been thinking about modding the hands to black outlined sword hands, but still on the fence since it's such a cohesive package. Only mods I can find are pretty ugly (I'll find them for later). Anyhow, nothing but good things to say about this one, here's some pictures of mine.


Thanks for your post! It is definitely an "adventurous" watch. Even though it is a unique watch, it works on many levels. I also think the dimensions are just about ideal, very balanced.

I like the leather bomber strap. Tames the 09W down and warms it up a bit, giving the watch a very different look.

Also, really like the shot of the jubilee bracelet. Any info on what the stock bracelet was and how it was done?

Curious about your blue-ish lume shot. Was that just the color balance of the image? Mine is a decidely green tint.

Regarding the modding to outlined sword hands, that's a possibility, but, as you keenly observed, it is *"such a cohesive package"* as-is.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

To put it simply:Just a great dive watch


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing, everyone!

I have a feeling I'll pick one of these up eventually, but I already have a black dial Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Marine AKA "Prime" (for the 12 o'clock indices's resemblance to the Optimus Prime logo) and a couple other divers to hold me over for a while. I've always wanted an automatic from Citizen though, so I'll probably find an excuse to buy one of these soon, haha. Yet there's part of me that wants the blue dial Eco-Drive Promaster Marine too. :-d

It looks to me like the "NY" dive watch actually looks better on a strap than a bracelet, which will be a nice change for me since I tend to buy watches on bracelets, but that's just my $0.02 anyway.

The great pics you all took make it tough to resist buying one!

Pic of my Eco-Drive Promaster Marine for those of you who are curious:







Model #: BN0150-61E - it's hard to find this one in stock with the OEM bracelet for some reason, which is a shame because the OEM bracelet is REALLY nice with a diver's extension and everything

Anyway, sorry to de-rail a bit, but generally speaking: I think Citizen's divers are underrated and often overshadowed by the likes of Seiko and Orient. That's not to say that Seiko or Orient divers are bad by any stretch (my other two divers are a blue dial Orient Ray and white dial Mako USA), but Citizen makes some REALLY neat, high quality, and capable divers that really deserve a look by any dive watch enthusiast.


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Seiko has nothing over Citizen, they are both playing at the same level.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

norsairius said:


> Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing, everyone!
> 
> I have a feeling I'll pick one of these up eventually, but I already have a black dial Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Marine AKA "Prime" (for the 12 o'clock indices's resemblance to the Optimus Prime logo) and a couple other divers to hold me over for a while. I've always wanted an automatic from Citizen though, so I'll probably find an excuse to buy one of these soon, haha. Yet there's part of me that wants the blue dial Eco-Drive Promaster Marine too. :-d
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting! I now understand why the BN0150/BN0151 is called the "Prime". I thought it was because fans thought it was the best as in "Prime Time". I would have never made the connection with the Transformers.

I see that you are considering the BN0151-09L blue dial version. I have one and would like to share a couple of observations. I like it a lot though always felt let down for some reason that I couldn't put my finger on but recently had an insight which I think is relevant given your current collection.

One of my first divers that I bought was the Orient Mako "Pepsi". I really like this watch, so much so, it is still in my daily rotation (even wearing as I write this). And you are probably wondering, where is this going?

Here's the point. With the exception of the numeric / baton indices and bezel insert, it is essentially the same blue dial diver as your Orient Ray. And, what a beautiful blue diver it is! As you know, that dial face is a deep rich blue that becomes dazzling in bright light, especially under direct sun. In addition, Orient uses a thick deep blue enamel-like paint on the bezel insert which further sets off the dial.

Which I believe lead to my tepid reaction to the BN0151-09L. Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking the the Citizen but it has always seemed somehow flat. What I hadn't realized was that the Orient had become my standard when considering blue dial divers.

To prove the point, during last year's BF deals, I picked up a Seiko SKX009, a watch that I had long wanted. My thinking was that that I would sell the Orient Mako because I would now have "*THE* PEPSI DIVER" to own. Well, I like the SKX009 a lot, just as I like the BN0151-09L, but, it didn't completely win me over. I could't bring myself to sell the Mako. In fact, I usually prefer to wear the Mako over the Seiko even though the SKX009 is considered a classic . Again, not talking the Seiko down, it is an icon unto itself but IMO, the Mako is a nicer looking watch.

To wrap this up AND to get back OT, what I'm saying is that you already own one of the most beautiful and classy affordable blue divers available. You may want to consider something completely diffferent, or even "adventurous" as *onomato* would say...


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I think this is a fantastic dive watch that is under rated by too many. I owned one and sold it because of the less than desirable lume. I need great lume on all my watches and this one did not deliver. The black dialed version has the traditional, incredibly good Citizen luminescence. The problem with the lume not being legible after some time is not only on this lume dialed watch. That happens on any and every lume dialed watch regardless of price or claimed quality. They never use enough luminous material on any dial and it seems that when you get a lume dialed watch, you also get "not so great" lume on the hands. As a bonafide lume freak, I have given up on lume dial watches because none of them last throughout the night. I do like this watch enough to get another one and just change watches when I need lume all night long. That bracelet version looks like a must have.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ticktocker said:


> I think this is a fantastic dive watch that is under rated by too many. I owned one and sold it because of the less than desirable lume. I need great lume on all my watches and this one did not deliver. The black dialed version has the traditional, incredibly good Citizen luminescence. The problem with the lume not being legible after some time is not only on this lume dialed watch. That happens on any and every lume dialed watch regardless of price or claimed quality. They never use enough luminous material on any dial and it seems that when you get a lume dialed watch, you also get "not so great" lume on the hands. As a bonafide lume freak, I have given up on lume dial watches because none of them last throughout the night. I do like this watch enough to get another one and just change watches when I need lume all night long. That bracelet version looks like a must have.


If you read thru the thread, the functional usability of the lume has been discussed several times. I don't know that the lume on the hands is "not so great", it just gets lost against the dial face after awhile. I believe the designer was working towards a different goal with the 09W rather than merely putting together yet another functional diver. If you look at the other NYXXXX series or other divers in Citizen's line, they definitely know what is required for a diver. I am pretty much a "lume freak" also, but I'm more than willing to accept (and embrace!) this watch because it is so unique.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Mine is coming any day this week and I am going a little nuts thinking about it. I don't know what kind of strap I want to get for it, the dial seems really hard to match. I want to get a NATO or rubber (something other than the accordion-ish strap it comes with), but I am having a hard time figuring out color. Gonna have to wait until I have it on my wrist to decide I think.


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Mine is coming any day this week and I am going a little nuts thinking about it. I don't know what kind of strap I want to get for it, the dial seems really hard to match. I want to get a NATO or rubber (something other than the accordion-ish strap it comes with), but I am having a hard time figuring out color. Gonna have to wait until I have it on my wrist to decide I think.


i've seen them on strapcode's super engineer type II bracelets with straight end links.


----------



## patrickw (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome pics and write up! I don't have a citizen in my collection currently but this makes me want to search eBay for one now!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

patrickw said:


> Awesome pics and write up! I don't have a citizen in my collection currently but this makes me want to search eBay for one now!


It is still available from Skywatches (Singapore). The price fluctuates slightly, currently at $122 USD for regular delivery without a watch box. That is $3 less than I paid about 4 weeks ago. It was delivered in a brown box, about 1.5" x 5", packed in bubble wrap. Took two weeks for delivery to central FL. You can order with a watch box and expedited delivery but costs more. Here is the link: NY0040 NY0040-09WB Citizen Promaster Automatic 200m Divers Watch.

BTW the conventional black dial version is $121. I thought about picking that up also but I already have several black dial divers so haven't pulled the trigger on that.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Ticktocker said:


> ...That bracelet version looks like a must have.


I couldn't find the watch with Citizen OEM bracelet but would caution you to check it out first if you do locate one. The standard bracelet that Citizen offered with NYXXXX series was a mixed bag. It had the nice ratcheted diver clasp but the rest, IMO, was less than expected for an OEM bracelet. It uses light weight hollow folded links. I found one on ebay but the seller wanted around $50 delivered. Aside from the clasp, the only other positive was the fitted end pieces (though folded also but OK). I also found the better quality solid link Citizen bracelet on ebay (same excellent ratcheting clasp) for around $75 or $80.



Deity42 said:


> Mine is coming any day this week and I am going a little nuts thinking about it. I don't know what kind of strap I want to get for it, the dial seems really hard to match. I want to get a NATO or rubber (something other than the accordion-ish strap it comes with), but I am having a hard time figuring out color. Gonna have to wait until I have it on my wrist to decide I think.


Congratulations....Welcome to the "club". I think the real issues are what type of a lifestyle and look you are wanting to achieve. Living in FL, I prefer bracelets because they are more comfortable and practical. It gets pretty humid down here and rubber/silicon just wears hot. I like the look of leather but not if i'm outside and definitely not if I'm spending the day at the beach. The good news is that there is plenty of clearance between the spring bars and case so most straight edge bracelets will work. Actually, I don't think the budget bracelet I'm using right now is all that bad. I feel it complements the "tool" look of the watch. Saying that, the style I am leaning towards would be similar to the custom jubilee that I believe *onomato* posted a couple of days ago.

Of course, Nato straps offer the most flexibility. I've just never been keen on them...don't like the fold over excess strap. Looks unbalanced but if you look back thru the thread there are some great looking combination, especially the "Bond" black and green stripe. That speaks to me!



Stelyos said:


> i've seen them on strapcode's super engineer type II bracelets with straight end links.


That's what *shmaiz3r* has...looks very nice but feel it is a little pricey...run around $75, I think. For those $$, I would probably lean toward the Citizen OEM solid link I referenced above.

As you can tell, I'm still working thru this also...


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

MacInFL said:


> Congratulations....Welcome to the "club". I think the real issues are what type of a lifestyle and look you are wanting to achieve. Living in FL, I prefer bracelets because they are more comfortable and practical. It gets pretty humid down here and rubber/silicon just wears hot. I like the look of leather but not if i'm outside and definitely not if I'm spending the day at the beach. The good news is that there is plenty of clearance between the spring bars and case so most straight edge bracelets will work. Actually, I don't think the budget bracelet I'm using right now is all that bad. I feel it complements the "tool" look of the watch. Saying that, the style I am leaning towards would be similar to the custom jubilee that I believe *onomato* posted a couple of days ago.
> 
> Of course, Nato straps offer the most flexibility. I've just never been keen on them...don't like the fold over excess strap. Looks unbalanced but if you look back thru the thread there are some great looking combination, especially the "Bond" black and green stripe. That speaks to me!


Thanks! Hopefully it comes in tomorrow or the next day. I've actually already got a diver on a bracelet (Mako USA), and a diver on leather (Maranez), so I am looking to have something different in the collection. I wore a G-Shock for a long walk today and some sweat did build up under it, I understand what you mean by rubber wearing hot, but maybe something more ventilated like an Isofrane-style? I am not sure. Last time I bought a watch and new straps sight unseen it did not work out, so I am going to wait till the watch comes and let it speak to me as to what kind of band would be good.

Here is a question - my other mechanical watches manually wind by turning the crown clockwise, but they are all of course on the right side of the watch. How does this Citizen wind, since the crown is on the "other side?" Still clockwise? If so, it will be a little strange winding "towards me," instead of "away from me."


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> ...How does this Citizen wind, since the crown is on the "other side?" Still clockwise? If so, it will be a little strange winding "towards me," instead of "away from me."


It winds clockwise towards you when worn on the wrist. Hadn't given that much thought because I have been more focused upon the oddity of the 8 o' clock position of the crown itself. If worn on the left hand, it is theoretically more comfortable and less likely to snag or be damaged, but, makes it awkward to manipulate the crown while being worn. However, when wearing divers with screw down crowns, I invariably remove the watch anyway to get a better grip to loosen/tighten the crown. And, if I'm wearing it...not too concerned about manually winding.

Please post pics when you receive yours!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a quick update regarding accuracy. After calibrating to the NIST US Time on 2/14, this watch has lost a total of 3 seconds over 18 days...

That is a true statement but a little misleading. The watch had been varying from +/- 1-3 SPD. However, when I checked it on Monday, it had lost around 12 seconds after nearly two days of minimal wear and no winding. I was concerned it had suddenly gone bad but after giving it some needed wear and winding, it seems to have settled into a pattern of gaining 2-3 SPD. It appears the power reserve had become very low and started to affect the accuracy. I am impressed with the 8203a movement.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

FINALLY came, I was bugging the heck out of the receptionist every day to see if the mail came and it finally did! Here it is, along with the packing peanuts it was in, instead of an outer box. I guess that helped save with shipping from Singapore, and at least I got the instruction and signed warranty book.

View attachment 7373922


So far I am impressed! I think I actually kind of like the OEM rubber! Will have to give it a good few days of wear to see how it really feels but so far so good. The N.D. Limits table is kinda nerdy which I like. Metal buckle signed with the Promaster logo, very cool. Two floating keepers is new to me but cool.

Love the overall quality of the case, especially the entirely polished underside. It is a great size too. Big, but not _too_ big, just right for my 6.5" wrist. I don't want to pull the crown until the date is done changing so can't say how that feels.

Dial is _cooool!_ I love how the black contrasts so well. Really jumps out. Stormy day out today so dunno how much I will get to charge this guy up before tonight but we'll see. Chapter ring looks aligned. I am used to the 120-click bezel on my Mako USA, so this 60-click bezel was kind of a surprise, but it feels solid and clicks accurately on the minute markers. The finish of the bezel is exceptional, the lume pip appears recessed under a flush clear cover.

I was not expecting a Mandarin date wheel! Hopefully it is bilingual.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> FINALLY came, I was bugging the heck out of the receptionist every day to see if the mail came and it finally did! Here it is, along with the packing peanuts it was in, instead of an outer box. I guess that helped save with shipping from Singapore, and at least I got the instruction and signed warranty book.


Congratulations! Welcome to the "Club".

Glad you finally rec'd and are enjoying it. Your photo didn't come thru so you may want to retry that. Understand there is some bug within the forum but if you "Go Advance", it will then insert properly.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Give this another shot here...









I noticed in pictures how the lume on the hands is just _just_ ever so slightly off from the lume on the dial, and was worried about that, but having used it for the past few day I like how it helps with visibility.

I've slept with this a night ago, it's very comfortable. I might want to try an Isofrane but so far I like the OEM rubber.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Deity42 said:


> Give this another shot here...
> 
> View attachment 7394970
> 
> ...


It look's great! I may switch mine back to rubber, a clean "all business" look.

One unexpected side benefit for me. I have an unfulfilled desire for a yellow automatic diver. Keep thinking about Seiko SKXA35 but just can't justify ponying up the $50 or so premium over standard SKX007 just because the dial is yellow. The 09W may not be true canary yellow but kind of gets me there...at least until I find a deal on the SKXA35.

I am still more than pleased with mine. It is in my daily rotation.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

I hate all y'all enablers here o| :-d
I've bought the full lumed dial and meanwhile the watch is on its way, i thought buying him a nice coat too.
I thought a mesh would look best on it, but here's my question: Polished or satin? :think:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I recently ordered a polished shark mesh (for a different watch) with the thinking that I can always brush it if it is too shiny or have one side brushed and the other polished


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

SuperP said:


> I thought a mesh would look best on it, but here's my question: Polished or satin? :think:


The watch head has a lot of brushed surfaces. A brushed shark mesh compliments it well. Plus, the lume dial makes it very "toolish" so go brushed to get the full rugged effect. 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> The watch head has a lot of brushed surfaces. A brushed shark mesh compliments it well. Plus, the lume dial makes it very "toolish" so go brushed to get the full rugged effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx.

Can i have an accurate measurement of the distance between the spring bars for the NY0040, from what i've managed to gather should be like 44mm?


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

SuperP said:


> Thx.
> 
> Can i have an accurate measurement of the distance between the spring bars for the NY0040, from what i've managed to gather should be like 44mm?


Do you mean the lug to lug (distance from the tip of the top lug to the tip of the bottom lug)? IF yes, it's 48mm.

If you mean the lug width, as in what size strap the watch takes, that's 20mm.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ do all of them come with the Asian date wheel? kinda cool. I've always wanted to try an Asian date. and it looks crazy toolish with the mesh, exactly how I would wear mine or with rubber straps


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

NightOwl said:


> Do you mean the lug to lug (distance from the tip of the top lug to the tip of the bottom lug)? IF yes, it's 48mm.
> 
> If you mean the lug width, as in what size strap the watch takes, that's 20mm.


Nope, i really mean the spring bars distance, from spring bar to spring bar, not L2L or lug width; so i can order the proper length of the mesh without being to short or to long. ;-)
So if the L2L its like 47,5/48mm the spring bars distance should be little less:









Thx.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Was outside on Tuesday in bright, direct sun (a rarity for me, lol), and noticed the hands and the indice borders are like this polished grey gunmetal color.









Very cool how much subtle attention was paid to details on this watch.

Don't know about all of them but mine came with a Mandarin date wheel (ordered from SkyWatches).


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

SuperP said:


> I hate all y'all enablers here o| :-d
> I've bought the full lumed dial and meanwhile the watch is on its way, i thought buying him a nice coat too.
> I thought a mesh would look best on it, but here's my question: Polished or satin? :think:





NightOwl said:


> The watch head has a lot of brushed surfaces. A brushed shark mesh compliments it well. Plus, the lume dial makes it very "toolish" so go brushed to get the full rugged effect.





boatswain said:


> I recently ordered a polished shark mesh (for a different watch) with the thinking that I can always brush it if it is too shiny or have one side brushed and the other polished


*SuperP*,
Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to the "Club". I hope you enjoy yours as much as others. It is truly a unique watch that should be in everyone's collection, especially for those of us who are hooked on divers. I chuckled when I read *GregoryD*'s earlier post about selling his 09W and then rebuying it again. That says something about the watch's pull on the heart.

Regarding distance between the spring bars, I measure about 43.5mm center to center of lug holes. I didn't measure the spring bars for two reasons: (a) I'm lazy and didn't want to go thru hassle of removing the bracelet I have installed; and, (b) spring bars don't really provide the whole story. It appears that you are considering using a mesh bracelet. Be aware that Citizen uses fat spring bars (believe 2.5mm, like Seiko's fat bars) which may not work depending upon the inner dimensions of the mesh. Most 4mm mesh has an inner clearance of slightly under 2mm. There are spring bars available for this purpose, sized at 1.8mm. Be sure you purchase those that specify also having a large diameter lug tip of 1mm diameter or maybe even 1.1mm which minimizes stress and possible damage to the lug holes.

If you are going mesh, then I agree completely with *NightOwl* regarding getting a brushed finish mesh. The entire bezel and top surfaces of the watch case are all brushed finish which provides a rugged subdued tool look. IMO, the polished mesh would introduce a bling factor that does not fit overall character of the watch. Just my two cents...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> ^^ do all of them come with the Asian date wheel? kinda cool. I've always wanted to try an Asian date. and it looks crazy toolish with the mesh, exactly how I would wear mine or with rubber straps





Deity42 said:


> Was outside on Tuesday in bright, direct sun (a rarity for me, lol), and noticed the hands and the indice borders are like this polished grey gunmetal color.
> 
> View attachment 7468218
> 
> ...


Purchased mine from Skywatches also and it has the Asian/English day wheel.

*"...noticed the hands and the indice borders are like this polished grey gunmetal color...Very cool how much subtle attention was paid to details on this watch."*

The more you study the 09W, your appreciation deepens especially considering how inexpensive it is. Although not of the same build (or price) level, it reminds me of the impact that the Eterna KonTiki has once you begin to see the design as a whole.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> *SuperP*,
> Congratulations on your new purchase and welcome to the "Club". I hope you enjoy yours as much as others. It is truly a unique watch that should be in everyone's collection, especially for those of us who are hooked on divers. I chuckled when I read *GregoryD*'s earlier post about selling his 09W and then rebuying it again. That says something about the watch's pull on the heart.
> 
> Regarding distance between the spring bars, I measure about 43.5mm center to center of lug holes. I didn't measure the spring bars for two reasons: (a) I'm lazy and didn't want to go thru hassle of removing the bracelet I have installed; and, (b) spring bars don't really provide the whole story. It appears that you are considering using a mesh bracelet. Be aware that Citizen uses fat spring bars (believe 2.5mm, like Seiko's fat bars) which may not work depending upon the inner dimensions of the mesh. Most 4mm mesh has an inner clearance of slightly under 2mm. There are spring bars available for this purpose, sized at 1.8mm. Be sure you purchase those that specify also having a large diameter lug tip of 1mm diameter or maybe even 1.1mm which minimizes stress and possible damage to the lug holes.
> ...


Damn, thx for the measurement and the heads up about the spring bars, because from what i've seen, most shark meshes have like sub 2mm holes, so very much appreciate it because i didnt knew that. 
And yeah i agree about picking the brushed over the polished now that i see the pics i can agree the watch have mostly brushed finishes and woulg look to much bling blingy with the polished one. :-!


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

hm.... does any one know if this suffers any dial alignment, chapter ring, bezel issues? like the similar tier Skx or Monsters. I've never had a Citizen Auto before come to think of it.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

AVS_Racing said:


> hm.... does any one know if this suffers any dial alignment, chapter ring, bezel issues? like the similar tier Skx or Monsters. I've never had a Citizen Auto before come to think of it.


For all practical purposes my 09W has perfect alignment between bezel, chapter ring and dial face. The only reason for the "practical purposes" qualifier is that it looked perfect until I inspected it with a jeweler's loupe and see that the chapter ring is shifted clockwise perhaps 1/10 of a second, if even that. Without magnification, it is unlikely you would be able to detect it.

OTOH, the dial face of my SKX009 is misaligned, perhaps 1/4 second shifted counter clockwise relative to the chapter ring. It is noticeable to the unaided eye but I do not obsess over it because it is (sadly) a common quirk of the SKX series, at least for the non-JDM, believe mine was assembled in Malaysia.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I recently ordered a polished shark mesh (for a different watch) with the thinking that I can always brush it if it is too shiny or have one side brushed and the other polished


I'm curious how brushing out the polish surface works out for you. I've thought about doing this but didn't because I was concerned that I would be unable to remove the polish area on the inner curved surfaces of the mesh. How would you do it? Steel mesh, Scotch-Brite ??? Please posts some pics if you have done this.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> hm.... does any one know if this suffers any dial alignment, chapter ring, bezel issues? like the similar tier Skx or Monsters. I've never had a Citizen Auto before come to think of it.


My chapter ring is strange in that it is perfectly aligned in the 9, 12, and 3 positions, but maybe just half a mm off in the 6 position, which would lead me to believe there was the smallest of printing errors. Does not bother me.

The day wheel is not completely perfect, the day appears ever so slightly crooked in the window. I've noticed the same with my Orient and Seiko, again, not a big deal.

Hands are absolutely dead on though (hour hand is perfectly positioned on an hour marker when the minute hand is at 12).


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Mine came this morning.
Im a bit disappointed, everybody said it was a great watch, great value for the money and all that and... its focking true m8s :-d
Thats some quality diver right there, the looks, the dial lume and depth, the hands even the bezel action is great.
Some fast pics, maybe ill do more later when ill have some time:










































Cheers!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

SuperP said:


> Mine came this morning.
> Im a bit disappointed, everybody said it was a great watch, great value for the money and all that and... its focking true m8s :-d
> Thats some quality diver right there, the looks, the dial lume and depth, the hands even the bezel action is great.
> Some fast pics, maybe ill do more later when ill have some time:
> ...


Glad to hear you are pleased with your watch. Really nice photos.

As it must already be obvious, I have become a shameless fanboy for this particular watch...and that is coming from someone who owns many divers... Seiko (Monsters, SKX009 and solars), Orients (Mako and Rays), and others.

I have been so impressed with the quality of the 09W, I have had to keep reminding myself that I have 6 or 7 other black dial divers, otherwise, I would have already ordered the NY0040-09E black dial version. Aside from being well made, it continues to surprise me with its accuracy. Mine varies on average +/- 3 spd. Checked it this morning after resetting it for DST last Monday. It is running *+0.5 seconds fast after 7 days*. None of my other automatic comes even close. In contrast, I feel amazing when my SKX009 doesn't gain more than 8-10 spd but accuracy has never been the 7S26 strength.

Saying all that, the reason we own the 09W is because it is such a unique watch. It is not another "me-to" watch. It is currently my favorite.

Just one final suggestion...you need an avatar. How about using your last photo?!?1?!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

View attachment 7524970


*Outstanding avatar, SuperP !!!*


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Money shot! :-d


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Im kinda double-posting here but the satin mesh just arrived. 
I like how it looks on the NY0040, i kinda have to get used to the slightly dressy look; the mesh has good quality, ordered this from watchgecko for almost 50£ with an impressive service from them, packaging and everything were top notch, ordered this on 29 and got here today |>.
Enough talking lets get to the pictures :-d:










































Cheers!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

SuperP said:


> Im kinda double-posting here but the satin mesh just arrived.
> I like how it looks on the NY0040, i kinda have to get used to the slightly dressy look; the mesh has good quality, ordered this from watchgecko for almost 50£ with an impressive service from them, packaging and everything were top notch, ordered this on 29 and got here today |>.
> Enough talking lets get to the pictures :-d:
> 
> ...


Very nice. The satin mesh looks much nicer than expected. The last photo really looks good. It provides an understated dress / sport look without the "bling" factor, giving the 09W yet another personality. I like it.

I have a polished mesh that I have been considering trying to convert to "brush" finish using a scotch brite pad but have held off because felt it wouldn't come out well. The problem (I think) would be to brush out the the inner portion of the mesh links to get a uniform look. I've seen examples of bead blasting but probably not worth the trouble.

Hope you are enjoying the watch!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I love mine but I am going to get the hands painted black to increase the contrast for readabilty. I am long sighted and the lume in the dark renders the hands as invisible!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I love mine but I am going to get the hands painted black to increase the contrast for readabilty. I am long sighted and the lume in the dark renders the hands as invisible!
> 
> View attachment 7751610
> View attachment 7751618


Agree that painting the hands black would improve night readabillity but feel that it would take away from the aesthetic balance under normal lighting...which is more important to me. When night performance is important, like you, I have other watches that are superb (i.e., Seiko SRP307 Black Monster) but when I just want to wear something cool....I love this watch. It works on so many levels.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

At least on mine, the lume on the hands, 6, 9, 12 indices and second hand are just ever so darker than the face when fully charged. Just enough contrast to aid in reading at a glance.

Still loving mine, btw. I've bought a bunch of new pieces in the last few months and this is the only one that stands out so much people comment on it. Walking with it outside in sunlight for even a short distance, say from my car to my office building, is enough to really charge it so that it is really glowing when I walk inside.

I thought I would replace the OEM rubber strap but it has grown on me, very comfortable, fits the style of the watch. The only thing I don't quite like is how it's notched on the sides where it slides into the lugs. But I am in no hurry anymore. I think eventually I will try an Isofrane.


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

So I've been lurking this thread for a while and finally decided to get myself a NY0040-09W. I have to say that the pictures do not do this watch justice. Truly a great looking watch in person. I put mine on a $25 stainless bracelet I found on Amazon. It gives it a really nice look.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Mkapson said:


> So I've been lurking this thread for a while and finally decided to "get myself a NY0040-09W. I have to say that the pictures do not do this watch justice. Truly a great looking watch in person. I put mine on a $25 stainless bracelet I found on Amazon. It gives it a really nice look.


Good to hear that you are no longer "lurking" and that you are enjoying your new 09W! It is a watch that grows on you. I have many watches that many would consider nicer but this watch holds the postion of being in regular rotation because I enjoy wearing it so much. As I said in my opening post, it is a watch that draws you in the more you study it.

Also, thanks for the tip on the bracelet from Amazon. I haven't settled on "THE" bracelet for mine so still looking.

Best regards, Mac


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> It is a watch that grows on you.


 Or as the Japanese would say "it is a watch that glows on you".


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Very nice. The satin mesh looks much nicer than expected. The last photo really looks good. It provides an understated dress / sport look without the "bling" factor, giving the 09W yet another personality. I like it.
> 
> I have a polished mesh that I have been considering trying to convert to "brush" finish using a scotch brite pad but have held off because felt it wouldn't come out well. The problem (I think) would be to brush out the the inner portion of the mesh links to get a uniform look. I've seen examples of bead blasting but probably not worth the trouble.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying the watch!


Yup i enjoy the watch, the mesh from watchgecko its top quality and sits well on the wrist giving me zero problems, but like i've said; the 'almost' dressy look doesn't kinda appeal to me, maybe i just need to get used to it


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

SuperP said:


> Yup i enjoy the watch, the mesh from watchgecko its top quality and sits well on the wrist giving me zero problems, but like i've said; the 'almost' dressy look doesn't kinda appeal to me, maybe i just need to get used to it


Not sure what type of look you are trying to achieve but the mesh looks pretty good to me. From the pics, it seems to give the 09W a sport or even perhaps a mechanical / automotive theme. I would just wear it for awhile and see if it grows on you.

Is this mesh cut to length or does it have the expandable sections? Can't tell from the photos.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Not sure what type of look you are trying to achieve but the mesh looks pretty good to me. From the pics, it seems to give the 09W a sport or even perhaps a mechanical / automotive theme. I would just wear it for awhile and see if it grows on you.
> 
> Is this mesh cut to length or does it have the expandable sections? Can't tell from the photos.


It has the H links and it fits perfectly [after removing some]:


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

The End Is Near?!?!?!

As others on this thread may already know, it appears the rumors re the NY0040 going out of production are true. Over the last couple of weeks, one vendor after another is either showing the watches out of stock or have started jacking up prices. There are still a couple of eBay vendors showing the 09W for under $130 but that is about it. The 09E black dial has vanished (unless you want to pay $200+ ... nice watch but no longer competitive, IMO). The 17L has been missing for some time now.

If you have been considering the 09W, I wouldn't delay any longer.


----------



## Janusii (Apr 18, 2016)

I love this watch


----------



## emo72 (Apr 17, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> The End Is Near?!?!?!
> 
> As others on this thread may already know, it appears the rumors re the NY0040 going out of production are true. Over the last couple of weeks, one vendor after another is either showing the watches out of stock or have started jacking up prices. There are still a couple of eBay vendors showing the 09W for under $130 but that is about it. The 09E black dial has vanished (unless you want to pay $200+ ... nice watch but no longer competitive, IMO). The 17L has been missing for some time now.
> 
> If you have been considering the 09W, I wouldn't delay any longer.


sorry only finding this thread and i want to jump in. im in ireland can anyone post a link to a vendor?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

emo72 said:


> sorry only finding this thread and i want to jump in. im in ireland can anyone post a link to a vendor?


http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Analog-Sport-PROMASTER-Black-Mens-Watch-NY0040-09W-/141962245596?var=&hash=item210d9bf5dc:m:mIDATKPJLmuHFAvvCtPV-FA


----------



## Mkapson (Jul 12, 2015)

Glad I jumped on one when they were still $122, and available.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I would pick one up if I didn't already have this


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah the OM looks nice, but the only thing they have in common it's the full lume dial. The Citizen has a history behind since it was used by the Italian navy in the mid 90's and it was pretty much the same watch [if i remember correctly the one used by the Marina Militare was pressure tested to 500 meters but thats it]: :-d


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Cool story...I woke up this morning when I usually do around 4:00 am and my power was out. (I am in the NW part of the city where it is still hairy out there, but I am fine, would not be posing on a watch forum otherwise LOL.) So it was super dark. I walked across my house to the kitchen, where I keep my watch collection in a drawer. I opened it up and I could see two watch dials in the dark. One was my Maranez, which I had been wearing yesterday, so it still had a charge. The other turned out to be my 09W - even though it has sat inside that drawer for over a week at least! The only time it would have been exposed to a light source is when I momentarily opened and closed the drawer to get a watch for the day, and only the ambient lighting in my kitchen (which is usually dim). Impressive!

Then I fully charged the lume with my flashlight, and I have rocking it in the dark since, lol. It is cool to charge the lume while the hands are stopped - then when setting the watch, you can see the shadows on the dial.


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Mkapson said:


> Glad I jumped on one when they were still $122, and available.


This. Oh hell yes. In fact I'm starting to regret I didn't buy two as I was initially planning :-(


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

It's been a while since I've posted on here, but nice write up. I've had mine for a couple of years now and it's an affordable I really enjoy. Great value for the price for sure. The only thing that really bothered me was the lumed hands on lumed dial that makes time hard to read at night once the lume as faded. I honestly do not understand why they do that. IMO lumed dial should always have solid hands.

Anyways, I did this little mod on mine and it's now as I believe Citizen should have done it. Now it's perfect, almost ; )


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

DM71 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted on here, but nice write up. I've had mine for a couple of years now and it's an affordable I really enjoy. Great value for the price for sure. The only thing that really bothered me was the lumed hands on lumed dial that makes time hard to read at night once the lume as faded. I honestly do not understand why they do that. IMO lumed dial should always have solid hands.
> 
> Anyways, I did this little mod on mine and it's now as I believe Citizen should have done it. Now it's perfect, almost ; )
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to login, your kind comments and especially for posting the images of your modded 09W.

I agree that the readability of the stock watch in the dark is a mixed bag but willing to accept it because of the overall aesthetics of the watch. I had previously questioned modding the hands to all black...I do think it takes it down a notch for overall balance in day viewing but yours looks better than expected and addresses night performance. It is an understandable trade off.

I still maintain that the 09W is a sleeper. At current prices (while they last), I think it is a bargain and deserves to be in everyone's collection...and that's not even factoring in "style" points. I have read repeated posts on this and other threads of owners who have sold the watch, regretted and repurchased. I have many other divers (and sport/dress watches), most are more expensive and considered "nicer", but the 09W is just too cool and fun to wear!

Thanks again for posting!

Mac In Florida


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

It's such a poor design with Lume on Lume that I just changed dials to an after market type since citizen doesn't like to sell parts.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

MacInFL said:


> Thank you for taking the time to login, your kind comments and especially for posting the images of your modded 09W.
> 
> I agree that the readability of the stock watch in the dark is a mixed bag but willing to accept it because of the overall aesthetics of the watch. I had previously questioned modding the hands to all black...I do think it takes it down a notch for overall balance in day viewing but yours looks better than expected and addresses night performance. It is an understandable trade off.
> 
> ...


Hey Mac,

Don't get me wrong. I absolutely agree with you on the value. I love this watch, even with the stock hands. I just think it's a mistake many companies do with lume dials. I've had mine for a couple years now, and I don't see it ever leaving my collection ; )


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

DM71 said:


> Hey Mac,
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I absolutely agree with you on the value. I love this watch, even with the stock hands. I just think it's a mistake many companies do with lume dials. I've had mine for a couple years now, and I don't see it ever leaving my collection ; )


Plunking around on the Seiko Citizen Forum, I came across the general thread on the NY0040 and started reading through the posts. Saw many of yours and can see that I'm a little late to the party and "singing to the choir".

Saying that, I still think the stock hands are aesthetically more pleasing the way it ties the hands to the silohouetted indices at 6, 9 and 12 o'clock. But you are right that the modded hands make the watch more usable at night.

Thanks, Mac


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Yup i agree, since i mostly use my watches when the sun is up, the hands are really beautiful in the daylight the way they are. But i also agree that lume on lume it may give some reading problems at night.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Plunking around on the Seiko Citizen Forum, I came across the general thread on the NY0040 and started reading through the posts. Saw many of yours and can see that I'm a little late to the party and "singing to the choir".
> 
> Saying that, I still think the stock hands are aesthetically more pleasing the way it ties the hands to the silohouetted indices at 6, 9 and 12 o'clock. But you are right that the modded hands make the watch more usable at night.
> 
> Thanks, Mac


I am long sighted and I think I am going to "black" my hands as It is better in the daylight as well, if these shots are anything to go by. I was going to do it a while ago, but you got me thinking about. I think I am about 80% certain, but am open to persuasion.
Question....... would you put black hands on a black face?


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

So I've had the NY0040 for some time now, but I've been holding out on wearing till I got the right strap pairing going on. I was surprised at how much I liked the aesthetic of the stock strap, but I'm exclusively a leather strap or metal bracelet kinda guy. I was hoping to get a simple leather strap that was somewhat of a visual equivalent to the stock silicone strap; and when Lake House Leather had a $15 sale on their chromexcel horween straps, I had to roll the dice. The guy who took my order was really helpful and explained that he'll get them made that same day. I asked that since he makes his straps to order if he can make mine a bit thicker than normal to better suit the chunkyness of the NY004, he said that it won't be problem. I think that this pairing is an excellent one. The strap is thick but buttery soft right from the start. And the pullup quality of the chromexcel has a ruggedness that suits the NY0040 well.

About the watch itself, it's unique and an amazing value and is quite flexible in terms of that it can be worn with. I found its bezel a bit too matte for my taste, so I gave it a quick once over with my dremel and mothers polish. Me likes it even better now.


----------



## rabbitteeth (Apr 10, 2016)

Here's my 09w, tried a different color combination, what do u guys think ?


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

rabbitteeth said:


> View attachment 7971882
> 
> 
> Here's my 09w, tried a different color combination, what do u guys think ?


*Rabbitteeth*,
Welcome to the forum and thank you for posting your 09W.

I don't like to rain on someone's parade, especially a fellow owner of the 09W, but this doesn't work for me. I think the colors overpower the watch. Perhaps if the white and orange/red (not sure of actual color) were narrow stripes on a broader black background. Also, as someone else noted, the off white dial face is difficult to match. Of the different Nato straps I've seen posted, I like *Anabuki's* camoflauge and "Bond" straps the best. The former emphasizes the ruggedness and working nature of the watch while the latter provides an understated, almost classy, sporty look. Of these, I definitely prefer the "Bond".



anabuki said:


> View attachment 7189434
> 
> 
> View attachment 7189474


But, this is just my take. Most importantly, wear what makes YOU happy and enhances YOUR enjoyment of the 09W.

Hope you are enjoying your watch and will post additional pics!

Best regards, Mac


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> I'm curious how brushing out the polish surface works out for you. I've thought about doing this but didn't because I was concerned that I would be unable to remove the polish area on the inner curved surfaces of the mesh. How would you do it? Steel mesh, Scotch-Brite ??? Please posts some pics if you have done this.


I have turned the mesh "inside out" so the flattened sides are on the outside and then brushed them with 1000 grade wet and dry. this has had some effect, but not as much as I thought. The other side is unaffected.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> I have turned the mesh "inside out" so the flattened sides are on the outside and then brushed them with 1000 grade wet and dry. this has had some effect, but not as much as I thought. The other side is unaffected.
> View attachment 8002314
> View attachment 8002322
> View attachment 8002338


Thank you for the follow up. I have a mesh bracelet that looks identical to yours, rounded links on one side, flattened links on the other.

Do you use the sand paper / emory cloth wet first and then finish with dry or reverse process? I have read that the brushing should always be done in same direction.

I just bought a package of green Scotch Brite pads. Do you have any experience with that?


----------



## ny0040 (May 6, 2016)

Here's my ny0040-09W dial. I've polished the bezel to suit my needs with mothers mag and aluminum polish. I've added a leather strap, tell me what you guys think!


----------



## ny0040 (May 6, 2016)

P.S. - Does your ny0040-09w have laser-etching or stamped on case back? Because mine is laser-etched. Thanks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ny0040 said:


> Here's my ny0040-09W dial. I've polished the bezel to suit my needs with mothers mag and aluminum polish. I've added a leather strap, tell me what you guys think!
> View attachment 8027674
> View attachment 8027714


Looks awesome on the leather.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Thank you for the follow up. I have a mesh bracelet that looks identical to yours, rounded links on one side, flattened links on the other.
> 
> Do you use the sand paper / emory cloth wet first and then finish with dry or reverse process? I have read that the brushing should always be done in same direction.
> 
> I just bought a package of green Scotch Brite pads. Do you have any experience with that?


I just used it dry and went along the mesh as straight as I could, and then washed it after. I have no experience of Scotch Brite pads


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

ny0040 said:


> Here's my ny0040-09W dial. I've polished the bezel to suit my needs with mothers mag and aluminum polish. I've added a leather strap, tell me what you guys think!
> View attachment 8027674
> View attachment 8027714





ny0040 said:


> P.S. - Does your ny0040-09w have laser-etching or stamped on case back? Because mine is laser-etched. Thanks.


Congratulations on your 09W purchase! Also, I want to welcome you to WUS. I see that these are your first two posts to any forum.

The leather strap works great with your watch. It provides a certain rugged and warmer look. Makes me think it is now ready to go a thirty mile hike.

Re the case back, it looks same as mine. Everything is laser etched: the "Promaster" insignia, serial number and watch info printed on the circular edge.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've been wearing my NY0040 a lot lately, especially since I got a new strap for it. It's a marine nationale strap from Erika's Originals, and it's probably the best textile strap I've ever used. Fully adjustable and has a little bit of elastic so you can get a snug, perfect fit. The hardware is also pretty cool. I have no connection to the company, I just think it's a dynamite strap.


----------



## ny0040 (May 6, 2016)

Hey MacInFl, thanks for confirming the authenticity of my watch! Awesome page you started MacInFl. Hope to see more of ny0040-09w!

I totally forgot my lume photo...silly me. Check it out!


----------



## ny0040 (May 6, 2016)




----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

ny0040 said:


> View attachment 8047210
> View attachment 8047226


Nice job with the polish. I kept the top of the bezel slightly mat but brought up the shine on the bezel profile to match the sides of the case.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

I just rec'd in the mail an inexpensive "jubilee" style bracelet that I bought off ebay. I put up a brief review over on the "Affordable Watches" forum that you may want to check out. Here is the link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post-your-aftermarket-inexpensive-bracelet-review-under-%2420-2785274-14.html#post29104770

Here is a pic of the bracelet, several more contained within the review:


----------



## asasd (May 15, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for the great info posted here, I decided to buy my own 09WB. However seems like skywatches.com.sg are out of stock for this watch. Do you know any other seller who still has it available? Also, I would be very grateful to get to know if anyone ordered this watch recently and was delivered US version ( day not in Chinese...) 
Thank you!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

asasd said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the great info posted here, I decided to buy my own 09WB. However seems like skywatches.com.sg are out of stock for this watch. Do you know any other seller who still has it available? Also, I would be very grateful to get to know if anyone ordered this watch recently and was delivered US version ( day not in Chinese...)
> Thank you!


I read a post over on the "Seiko & Citizen" forum that seems to confirm the rumors that Citizen has indeed suspended production of the NY0040. Skywatches has been OOS for several weeks. Inventories are dwindling and prices are steadily increasing.

A couple of days ago, I saw listings on ebay for around $122 for the 09W but just checked and no longer available. Only available was $200+. As unique as the watch is, don't know that I could pull the trigger at $200.

My suggestion would be to regularly monitor ebay and some of the other known off shore vendors like Skywatches, (i.e., Duty Free Island, etc.). It seems as if small lots are still in the distribution channel or perhaps Citizen will do a production run when sufficient orders are received, but that is just personal speculation. Saying that, when they do appear (and priced reasonably), they sell quickly. Believe there have been quite a few that wanted this watch but delayed and now are snapping them up when they can find it. It is such a unique watch.

Regarding the day wheel / dial, it has both English and "chinese". It alternates so you select which you want to use and the watch automatically jumps past the other font/language when advancing the day dial.

On a related issue, I have been so impressed with the 09W, I went ahead and purchased an 09E black dial version a few weeks ago while I still had the option. I admit it was somewhat of a panic buy but no regret even though I have several black dial divers already. All things considered, Citizen got so many things right with the NY0040 series. They are bargains when priced around $130.

I also considered picking up a NY2300-09G (Pepsi bezel) but these are now becoming scarce like all variations of the NY2300 and the increased pricing doesn't make any sense unless you just "have to have" this watch.

Again, just my speculation but it seems as if Citizen is withdrawing from the entry level auto diver market and focusing now upon solar powered "Eco Drive" quartz. I have a BN0151-09L blue dial ("Prime"), a nice watch but rarely wear it. It just does not pique my interest or gain the resulting wrist time like the NY0040-09W.

Said it before...the 09W is an overlooked gem. It could be a classic. Good luck finding one at a reasonable price.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

I'm in!
Any suggestions for a nice rubber strap with thick ends fitting the lugs nicely? (OM straps are a bit long.)


----------



## jonflusher (Jul 15, 2015)

This is what I did with mine,






for me the dial was unreadable in almost all light conditions, my other one is also a black dial.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

skyjacknl said:


> I'm in!
> Any suggestions for a nice rubber strap with thick ends fitting the lugs nicely? (OM straps are a bit long.)
> 
> View attachment 8166138


Welcome to the "Club"! I'm not much on rubber straps, prefering bracelets, so can't be much help there. However, I have started looking at Perlon nylon straps which seems to be an excellent alternative. You get the simplicity/utility of a strap, a little texture and also the advantages of a porous breathable band which is important to those of us living in warm humid climates.

Hope you enjoy your watch and will post images of the band/strap solution you choose!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Just a "heads up", it appears that a few 09W's have surfaced in Singapore. These are becoming scarce. Price is appx. $151 USD, not like the $125 they were selling for a couple of months ago. I think those days are over. I still believe it is a good buy at that price but personally consider that to be close to the upper limit of its value as an automatic diver of this type from an established major watchmaker.

*Update 5/22 - SOLD OUT*

Citizen NY0040 09W Promaster Automatic Divers Watch | eBay

Citizen Promaster Watch NY0040 09W | eBay

These may be the same seller...just different ebay ID. Each shows 5 available.

No experience with either seller, no vested interest other than being the shameless promoter of this unique watch.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)

Thank you for your welcome and advice!

Concerning the bracelet; has someone experience with the Oyster type bracelet for this watch from Ebayseller 'Yourbandstand' ?

20mm Curved Stainless Steel Oyster Bracelet Fits Citizen NY0040 NY0040 09W 9E | eBay


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

skyjacknl said:


> Thank you for your welcome and advice!
> 
> Concerning the bracelet; has someone experience with the Oyster type bracelet for this watch from Ebayseller 'Yourbandstand' ?
> 
> 20mm Curved Stainless Steel Oyster Bracelet Fits Citizen NY0040 NY0040 09W 9E | eBay


Looks OK for the money. If you have to have curved end links why not at that price. I would prefer a higher quality with straight end links.


----------



## asasd (May 15, 2016)

Hello again,

First of all, *MacInFL *thank you for the reply regarding my questions. Now, I'm curious to know if there is any difference between NY0040-09WB and NY0040-09W. Seems like skywatches.com.sg is selling version NY0040-09WB for 185$ while some ebay sellers sell NY0040-09W for around 151$. Are you guys aware if there are any real differences between the models?

I also checked a couple of Youtube videos and observed that NY0040-09Wx watches have two different variations:
- buckle with Promaster logo on it or without 
- watch info engraved or printed on the back

Does anyone else observed such variations?

Regards,
Jakub


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

asasd said:


> Hello again,
> 
> First of all, *MacInFL *thank you for the reply regarding my questions. Now, I'm curious to know if there is any difference between NY0040-09WB and NY0040-09W. Seems like skywatches.com.sg is selling version NY0040-09WB for 185$ while some ebay sellers sell NY0040-09W for around 151$. Are you guys aware if there are any real differences between the models?
> 
> ...


Hello Jakub,
Not sure I can be much help with your questions but here goes.

I'm not aware of what the differences, if any, are between the "09W" and "09WB". I bought mine in January thru Skywatches. At first, I thought the "B" may indicate a Citizen boxed watch but I just pulled up the original email receipt and it says _"Citizen NY0040 NY0040-09WB Promaster Automatic 200m Divers Watch - Item# NY0040-09W"_. I chose the *unboxed* packet option. The watch was shipped in bubble wrap with basic manual in a small flat brown box, appx. 1"x5"x5".

I'm about 99% positive that my watch came with the Promaster logo on the buckle. The reason I'm unsure is that I recently purchased an 09E black dial version that also came on the black ND strap. I have removed the rubber strap from both watches and replaced with metal bracelets. One of the straps does not have the logo. I'm just not absolutely certain which strap came with which watch. BTW, I also have a Citizen EcoDrive Promaster BN0151-09L blue dial diver ("Prime") that came with a blue ND rubber strap which has the plain buckle.

All three of my Citizen divers are laser printed / etched. I've seen images of some early versions of the NY0040's that had engraved / stamped info on the case back but believe all current Citizen manufacture is laser. I have quite a few A-T watches (my other addiction) and they all have laser printing.

Best regards, Mac


----------



## ny0040 (May 6, 2016)

Hey Jakub, my ny0040-09w is also lasered engraved, just preference really.


Also, does anyone know how to do the handwind feature? Thanks!


----------



## Surnia (Sep 10, 2011)

ny0040 said:


> Hey Jakub, my ny0040-09w is also lasered engraved, just preference really.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to do the handwind feature? Thanks!


Hand winding is done by unscrewing the crown, and just turning it. You'll feel the resistance as you turn it. Screwing the crown back in will also wind it minutely.

I picked mine up about a month ago, and has served as a replacement for my BM6400 (Which has been my daily beater for 5+ years, and has all the crystal battle scars to prove it...). They're near identical in exterior dimensions, which is perfect for my tiny 6.25" wrist! Since then, it's settled from +14sec to +6sec/day. Still waiting for 17Ls to drop in price, but I doubt they will...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Head's up! Just saw this on eBay. Looks like a batch has appeared at $124. Lowest price by far for weeks (if you could even find one). Thinking about picking up a couple for my sons. They also don't know they want one yet!

Citizen Analog Sport Mens Promaster Watch NY0040 09W | eBay


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Head's up! Just saw this on eBay. Looks like a batch has appeared at $124. Lowest price by far for weeks (if you could even find one). Thinking about picking up a couple for my sons. They also don't they want one yet!
> 
> http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Analog-Sport-Mens-PROMASTER-Watch-NY0040-09W-/162092283082?


Sorry, link doesn't work.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> Sorry, link doesn't work.


Repaired link. Thx!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

MacInFL said:


> Repaired link. Thx!


Thanks, I grabbed one. It's going into "for later"with an Orient that has gone out of production. I hope these may be future classics.


----------



## Flg8tr (Aug 19, 2013)

I knew I shouldn't read this thread. One is on the way.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Flg8tr said:


> I knew I shouldn't read this thread. One is on the way.


Congratulations! Hope you will post a couple of snaps when you receive.

BTW, I see that the price has started to creep back up. There is an ebay seller called Creation Watches offering it at $139. That is still a "Buy" in my opinion when you consider the quality / features of the diver you are receiving and then there is the intangible factor because it is just too cool. Not talking other divers down (hey...I own a bunch) but the majority fall into the category of the black dial diver, a few blue dial, a couple of orange and even a couple of yellow divers. I like them all, but the 09W is unique and is in that special group that is in regular rotation.

Recently, I set the 09W aside for a couple of weeks because I had two new watches that I had just bought and was putting them through the paces, checking to be sure there were no issues during the return period. When I pulled out the 09W last Thurs and put it on, I was once again struck by what a great looking watch it is. I just marveled at it all over again. In my head, I could hear Eric Clapton singing (soaring), "Hello Old Friend...".

I can not ever see myself flipping this watch. I have Seiko SKX, Monsters, Citizen A-T's, Orient, etc. to name a few. This watch sits in first tier no matter the price. It is so unique. It is a "classic" waiting to happen.

Look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Double post deleted


----------



## Mr.Argyle (Oct 24, 2014)

I am so intreiged by the Citizen Promaster Auto NY0040-9E but having trouble finding one... what gives?


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

No more good price on ebay. Now we wait


----------



## naimc (Jul 14, 2014)

Mr.Argyle said:


> I am so intreiged by the Citizen Promaster Auto NY0040-9E but having trouble finding one... what gives?


 five in stock here at an OK price 134.99 USD here : Citizen Mens NY0040-09E PROMASTER Sport BNIB Watch [NY0040-09E] - USD134.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

gkirle said:


> No more good price on ebay. Now we wait


WatchesZon had 4 in stock on eBay, I bought one  3 left 141.99 without box, 144.99 with box, today ebay is giving 8% ebay bucks, my experience with WatchesZon on eBay and Amazon has been good, I have bought 3 or 4 watches, they ship very fast, the ones that I bought came from Germany and arrived to US in less than 1 week. Good luck!


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Alberto Sequera said:


> WatchesZon had 4 in stock on eBay, I bought one  3 left 141.99 without box, 144.99 with box, today ebay is giving 8% ebay bucks, my experience with WatchesZon on eBay and Amazon has been good, I have bought 3 or 4 watches, they ship very fast, the ones that I bought came from Germany and arrived to US in less than 1 week. Good luck!


I saw the same listing and thought about putting up a post for those who may still be looking for one of these. With the ebay bucks, that makes the price almost as good as when they were being cleared out at $122-125 in Jan & Feb.

Such an underappreciated gem.


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

Someone mentioned a while back that the NY0040 should get a nickname but nothing came of it to the best of my knowledge. What do you guys think of the Jelly Fish? I do think the resemblance is there, particularly with the lum shots.







Non-lum reminds me of a Key Lime Pie. Here's a pic from today.








Edit: Oops, I forgot about the Prometheus Jellyfish. Still think that name fits the Citizen better.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

yoginasser said:


> Someone mentioned a while back that the NY0040 should get a nickname but nothing came of it to the best of my knowledge. What do you guys think of the Jelly Fish? I do think the resemblance is there, particularly with the lum shots.
> View attachment 9089618
> 
> Non-lum reminds me of a Key Lime Pie. Here's a pic from today.
> ...


Key lime pie! How cool and tasty that sounds during August in FL.

Regarding a name, I'm in for that. I had suggested putting up a poll. Two names that I had put forward were "Ghost Diver" and "Green Lantern". We can include "Jellyfish" as one of the choices. Are there other suggestions? Let's give it until Sunday evening for more input and I will then put up a poll.

If and when a favorite emerges, we can then establish the "(insert name) Society" or something like that. I will continue to shamelessly promote this unique watch. Still believe it can become a classic.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

I like "Key Lime."

"Jellyfish" makes me think of the iconic Swatch model.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

12 in stock as of this moment for $126

*LINK HERE
*

_Update: 6 PM, Sunday, August 21 EST----------------_
After ~4 watch purchases, they upped the price a little and restocked to 12.
They're now showing 6 in stock at $135 as of this moment.

_Update: 5 PM, Monday, August 22 EST----------------
_ Out of stock. They might restock soon.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

All nickname suggestions are great. I like the ghost-diver the most.
If I'm to add a nickname suggestion, how about Green Guider? or just the Citizen Guider? Because it glows like a torch in the dark.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I have a NY0040-09W and a NY2300 (pepsi dial). Both are great little watches and I was shocked to see that they are now getting pricier due to their rarity. I've been looking for a NY0054 for ages to complete the trio or a black version of either the NY2300 or the NY0040 without too much success at affordable prices.

My best strap/combo for the 0040 is a 20mm Bonetto Cinturini BC285. I remove the BC buckle and use the OEM Citizen one with the Promaster logo, fits perfectly. The BC285 is very similar to the OEM strap, minus the decompression tables but it is way more comfortable.

If someone knows where to source black NY2300 and NY0040 I'll gladly add them to the collection 

Cheers!

S.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a NY0040-09W and a NY2300 (pepsi dial). Both are great little watches and I was shocked to see that they are now getting pricier due to their rarity. I've been looking for a NY0054 for ages to complete the trio or a black version of either the NY2300 or the NY0040 without too much success at affordable prices.
> 
> ...


The black NY0040, you can find it in stock and handsomely priced from the same source I shared above:
*LINK HERE*

As for the black bezel and dial NY2300, I'm afraid it has been out of sight for a year or two now.

7 months ago, I purchased the pepsi bezel/black dial version along with an original NY23 black bezel-insert in order to replace it with the pepsi bezel to get an all-original black bezel/black dial NY2300. However, I actually ended up liking the pepsi colors and decided to leave the watch as it is.*http://www.watcheszon.com//citizen-mens-ny004009e-promaster-sport-bnib-watch-p-210191/*

The black bezel for the NY2300 is available in eBay. *LINK HERE*


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Earlier today, while I was searching for NY0040 for sale online , I inquired with Chronograph-Divers.com and asked if they have any of the NY0040 models in stock. I just received their answer by email:

_Thank you for your email but unfortunately this model NY0040 is no longer available in stock *as it has been discontinued*.

Regards
Chronograph-Divers CS_
I wonder if Citizen will rethink their plans. Maybe they'll release them again with updated movements and parts like Orient did with their Mako/Ray_.
_


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

As for a nickname, I think Citizen Skivvie has a nice ring to it. The 12 o'clock marker looks like a pair of skivvies.

Or Citizen LMS (Lego Man Shriner). The 6 and 9 o'clock markers look like Lego men wearing Shriner hats. 

Citizen Hole Shot? The circle markers on the lume dial look like holes. Or Citizen Cannon Ball? Same concept.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> The black NY0040, you can find it in stock and handsomely priced from the same source I shared above:
> *LINK HERE*
> 
> As for the black bezel and dial NY2300, I'm afraid it has been out of sight for a year or two now.
> ...


Thanks for this useful infos, I'll check them out!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

I got one at $126. I could not resist any longer. They are back at $135 now.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

While searching for a black 2300 yesterday during a few hours, I found a titanium NY0054 brand new in box from a spanish seller on ebay. I was looking for one since last year and this one was a bit more expensive than they were initially but still reasonable at 250$.

Will post my NY-series collection pics here when it arrives!

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Kisifer said:


> I got one at $126. I could not resist any longer. They are back at $135 now.


Congratulations on your new watch and great price (and Thank You *shmaiz3r* for posting the deal)! That is the lowest I have seen in several months. I am certain that after receiving, you will be convinced it is a bargain at that price or even at $135. Great quality and design. Hope you will post a photo after receiving.

Also, hope you will check back to vote on a nickname for the watch. I will probably start a separate thread for the poll with a link to this thread.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

I will certainly do. My best favorite is the ny0040-17l but hard to find it in the right price. 
Regarding the nickname my vote goes to jellyfish.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

If you are looking for alternate colors of the 0040, like the rare blue and the even rarer yellow dialed version (that has sapphire apparently), you can find them on the current webstore.

Taucheruhren - Uhren

I've ordered from them in the past, they offer great service, free Haribo gummy bears in the package and the VAT will be deduced from the price automatically if you live outside EU. The prices are steep for these versions, but they even have the blue dial with OEM Citizen bracelet with a nice divers clasp.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 9136634
> 
> 
> View attachment 9136650
> ...


All I can say is "WOW!!!!". What stunning photos. I think you have always posted some the best pics of the 09W. I think anyone seeing these photos is going to say, "What is that watch? I want one. Where can I get that!?!?!?".

Thank you for posting, *Anabuki*!

BTW, will be putting up a poll in the next couple of days regarding a nickname for the watch. Stay tuned.


----------



## skorpyo (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the great detail about the watch. I actually am considering that color based on your article!


----------



## Kokosnuss (Jun 10, 2016)

Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

Here is mine. found this variant in Singapore.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Green Lantern is the name for me. When fully charged I can read by its light, and have found lost keys dropped on my dark drive! You have to get close though, so I would have found 'em anyway.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Is this watch still available for purchase online in the US? Seriously , I can't find it. 


---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


----------



## Diverrad (May 5, 2012)

johnny action said:


> Is this watch still available for purchase online in the US? Seriously , I can't find it.
> 
> ---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
> Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options.


There are a few n eBay. But not as cheap as they used to be


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

The traditional black NY0040 has been restocked [8 in stock] and is available again at a great price [$134 including WorldWide shipping]:
*LINK HERE
*

Lumed dial NY0040-09W is unfortunately still out of stock. Hopefully they'll restock them like they did with the black dial.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

RESTOCKED LUMED DIAL 09W.
PRICED AT $134 INCLUDING WORLDWIDE SHIPPING.
2 IN STOCK.

*LINK HERE*


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> RESTOCKED LUMED DIAL 09W.
> PRICED AT $134 INCLUDING WORLDWIDE SHIPPING.
> 2 IN STOCK.
> 
> *LINK HERE*


You can also find it on ebay right now, 4 in stock, same store, when I ordered mine it was shipped from Germany to US, arrived in less than 10 days. I just ordered the black dial one.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Just bought one. I'm a sucker for a lume dial


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Bah, I missed it. Last time I managed to get one for $125, but after a week they informed me that they did not have it in stock and refunded me. Lets hope that I will be lucky with the next batch.


----------



## cquine (Sep 22, 2016)

Here's mine. Can we call it the "Speedo"? Divers used to wear Speedos right? Much more dignified than" underpants" and will hopefully pass the" Speedy" crowd off a bit  


Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cquine (Sep 22, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> hm.... does any one know if this suffers any dial alignment, chapter ring, bezel issues? like the similar tier Skx or Monsters. I've never had a Citizen Auto before come to think of it.


My alignment is rock solid

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cquine (Sep 22, 2016)

cquine said:


> Here's mine. Can we call it the "Speedo"? Divers used to wear Speedos right? Much more dignified than" underpants" and will hopefully pass the" Speedy" crowd off a bit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Sorry, too new so it didn't let me post a pic 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cquine (Sep 22, 2016)

I have to say that this thread has been a treat to read. I was very casually thinking about selling. VERY casually but that has passed. Curious to know if anyone's tried to replace the dial with stock black but keep the lumped ring? I imagine it could be hit or miss.. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Heads up to anyone looking for this guy, it's back in stock here for $141.99: Citizen Mens NY0040-09W PROMASTER Sport BNIB JAPAN Watch [NY0040-09W] - USD141.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping

Waiting for the black face myself - I had one, stupidly sold it and miss it a fair amount. Hopefully it'll come back in stock soon and I can snag one.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

The too funky hands ruin this beauty. If not for the hand, I would say its a classic.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

They had exactly 1 black dial model, and I grabbed it! Thrilled to have this guy back again.


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Heads up to anyone looking for this guy, it's back in stock here for $141.99: Watchezon
> Waiting for the black face myself - I had one, stupidly sold it and miss it a fair amount. Hopefully it'll come back in stock soon and I can snag one.


Ive just received mine today from the same link. the previous batch...
It is the full lume version - the quality seems very good there is hand winding. the back is the new etched ones, not stamped and it has 9 digit serial number on the back. Strange the print on dial below says very strange Japan mov't-8203-817-173-DF (I think I saw picture of such a watch with Japan word on the dial only once on the internet) Has any one seen such thing before? Same as on mine (claimed original Japanese Ny0059 by the italian seller). There is also the Promaster sign on the clasp of the watch band. 
Can it be an original Japanese made watch for around 140$? 
The date is also English and Japanese.
The sound of the miyota is the same as of my other Citizen and feel is same for the manual winding which makes me feel the Citizen is authentic. I will post pictures later. 
I have to see how long the lume will last.. One detail the lume of the piping point is qute faint (weak) compared to the whole dial.


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

nyonya said:


> They had exactly 1 black dial model, and I grabbed it! Thrilled to have this guy back again.


Hahahah I was browsing the site this morning when I saw the one black in stock disappear. So it was you. Congrats!!! When I bought mine full lume on 9th September there were 15 black in stock and sold them out in only two days. These are beauties. Let's see if yours will aslo have Japan movemn't prin on the bottom of the dial...


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

Some images of mine to illustrate what I had in mind...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

tzetz said:


> Ive just received mine today from the same link. the previous batch...
> It is the full lume version - the quality seems very good there is hand winding. the back is the new etched ones, not stamped and it has 9 digit serial number on the back. Strange the print on dial below says very strange Japan mov't-8203-817-173-DF (I thonk I saw picture of asuch a wtch with Japan word on the dial only once on the internet) Has any one seen such thing before?


"Japan movt" means that only the movement is made in Japan and the rest of the watch is made and assembled elsewhere


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

I asked the seller - watchezon - they are a Singapore based seller. They answer was as the one above:
_"If the watch is made in japan,
"Made in Japan" marking will be shown on the case back or lower left of the dial. 
The watches with Mov't Japan, Is basically the movement of the watch and and other parts of the watch is 100% made in japan, BUT only assembled countries outside Japan. it could be few countries in the Far east."_
The lume is ok for now-only the bezel pip point at 12 o'clock* lacks lume* I think the manufacturer has forgotten to place some and it is invisible in the dark. Has anyone experienced such defect with his NY0040-9W? Is it fixable?

The accuracy for now is +4 sec/day face up. Now I wil ltry crown up. In almost all aspects - a fantastic watch!


----------



## massimoambrosio77 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi forumers, i just have bought a NY0040 09w but i noticed a rehaut misalignment, see the images at h6. Let me know
1) if it's within normal tolerance...and
2) if it's fixable.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

massimoambrosio77 said:


> Hi forumers, i just have bought a NY0040 09w but i noticed a rehaut misalignment, see the images at h6. Let me know
> 1) if it's within normal tolerance...and
> 2) if it's fixable.
> 
> ...


Probably within mfg tolerance. At least that is what Seiko says about its multiple divers with misaligned chapter rings.

I couldn't live with it. To fix, you gotta take it apart and resecure the feet that holds it in place. You can probably gently tap the watch and the chapter ring will slide back to where it should be, but it will slide again out of place. Sorry to see this on a Citizen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> The too funky hands ruin this beauty. If not for the hand, I would say its a classic.


Yup. I really really want to live this watch, but those ugly hands wreck the mood.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

massimoambrosio77 said:


> Hi forumers, i just have bought a NY0040 09w but i noticed a rehaut misalignment, see the images at h6. Let me know
> 1) if it's within normal tolerance...and
> 2) if it's fixable.
> 
> ...


This will drive me nuts. It's unwearable to me personally. I'd definitely ask for a replacement from the seller.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

Available again from same source. Price is a little higher this time at $170:
Citizen Mens NY0040-09W PROMASTER Sport BNIB Japan Watch [NY0040-09W] - USD170.99 : Watcheszon.com - Buy 100% Genuine, Authentic, Brand New Watches Online, Buy 100% Authentic and Genuine Watch Online with Free Shipping


----------



## rodserling (Dec 24, 2015)

BTW, anyone noticed the rehaut has a light duck egg speckle? Another nice design detail.


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Had this one for many years. Still one of my favorite beater watches. Its a little worse for wear at this point but I did replace the badly scratched mineral crystal with a domed sapphire - gave it new life!


----------



## jmar1980 (May 4, 2015)

Just joined the club


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

ErikP where did you get the sapphire glass?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

ErikP where did you get the sapphire glass?


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

samshy said:


> ErikP where did you get the sapphire glass?


Yobokies


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Another shot


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

jmar1980 said:


> Just joined the club


Even the bloke next to you is color coordinated


----------



## Daniel Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

Just stumbled across this thread... Amazing, unique looking watch. Of course it's out of stock from the watchezon (sp?). 

I'll have to keep an eye out for one!

Dan


----------



## cquine (Sep 22, 2016)

So happy to have grabbed one a few months back. A quick ebay check just now shows some available. For close to 500usd?!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Hunt (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks to be in stock here for a great price ($122). Does anyone know if this is a reputable site?

http://www.shop-online.watch/lowest...zen-promaster-automatic-200m-divers-watch.htm


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Daniel Hunt said:


> Looks to be in stock here for a great price ($122). Does anyone know if this is a reputable site?
> 
> NY0040-09WB NY0040-09W Citizen Divers watch


They have the black dial in stock as well at $120. Would love to know if anyone has experience with the site.


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

nyonya said:


> They have the black dial in stock as well at $120. Would love to know if anyone has experience with the site.


Skywatches.com has it for 185, they are very reputable for sure

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi.. New to this forum. I just happened to contact Skywatches CS yesterday, and the black dial NY0040-09E is in stock. Price is $187.00. I asked about taxes at U.S. customs, and they could not help with estimates of additional costs. So, you (all) are comfortable with these over seas sales?
I also contacted CS at SportsWatchStore and the said they would have some coming in a few days @ $192.00. 
Sorry, I didn't ask about -09W.

Would someone explain how customs will work, if this is 'safe', or if there is a better offer not overseas. PM me if required. I'd really feel more comfortable in CONUS.

Here are the links (mods do what is necessary)...oops don't have enough posts to include links.. but you guys are WIS.


Regards to all
Ed


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

Daniel Hunt said:


> Looks to be in stock here for a great price ($122). Does anyone know if this is a reputable site?
> 
> NY0040-09WB NY0040-09W Citizen Divers watch


thanks for the link, i ended up ordering so we'll see.

I've also ordered a seiko from skywatches.sg a few months ago. took about 2 weeks to arrive. i wasn't taxed on arrival or whatever, i think that may be for other countries like canada. the price that was listed was the only price i payed. there wasn't any additional fee.


----------



## eddiegee (Sep 28, 2016)

Geepers.... you snooze, you lose. NY0040-9E or 9W that were $122... now $155. Higher elsewhere.
Does anyone know of a dealer with a U.S. distribution site? Or are they all Singapore based now for this model.
Will these prices just continue to increase?
Thank you
Ed


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

best 122 bux spent ever.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Awesome watch. I love mine. They are beginning to get rarer now. I think maybe they're discontinued. 
Singapore based dealers e.g. Skywatches,creation watches,sports watch store seem to be the only dealers who stock them these days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

001norcal said:


> best 122 bux spent ever.
> 
> View attachment 9835578


Did you receive the black one too? Where were they shipped from?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## O.G (Sep 22, 2016)

I really think the bracelet is nicer.


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

it came from singapore. nah i didn't get a black one from them since i already own that one. 

took less than 2 weeks to arrive to california.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

001norcal said:


> it came from singapore. nah i didn't get a black one from them since i already own that one.
> 
> took less than 2 weeks to arrive to california.


Did you order from shop-online.watch?

Btw, if anyone can figure out how to order from here, this site has the blue version for a great price: Citizen Promaster Automatic 21 Jewels 200m Diver\'s NY0040 , NY0040-17L #2465576

Through some trials with Google/Bing/Others translate, I *think* you have to actually be a Thai citizen to order from here, but would love for someone to prove me wrong...


----------



## 001norcal (Aug 7, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Did you order from shop-online.watch?
> 
> Btw, if anyone can figure out how to order from here, this site has the blue version for a great price: Citizen Promaster Automatic 21 Jewels 200m Diver\'s NY0040 , NY0040-17L #2465576
> 
> Through some trials with Google/Bing/Others translate, I *think* you have to actually be a Thai citizen to order from here, but would love for someone to prove me wrong...


yes from shop-online.watch.

looks to be out of stock now though.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity. 
Does anyone know if it's Superliminova C3,Lumibrite or something else used? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Eggsy said:


> Just out of curiosity.
> Does anyone know if it's Superliminova C3,Lumibrite or something else used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hi,

it is a Citizen lume compound. They have their own stuff and it compares quite well to Seiko Lumibrite.

I have a few SKX007 and NY2300, NY0040 and NY0054 and they look quite similar to my eyes, both in intensity and duration.

S.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> it is a Citizen lume compound. They have their own stuff and it compares quite well to Seiko Lumibrite.
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I didn't know they do they're own. 
I have 007,009 and orange monsters and I think the citizen is equally good too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Great watch!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

ny0040 said:


> P.S. - Does your ny0040-09w have laser-etching or stamped on case back? Because mine is laser-etched. Thanks.


Mine is produced in 05. 2016 and has laser etching. Regards!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

MacInFL said:


> All I can say is "WOW!!!!". What stunning photos. I think you have always posted some the best pics of the 09W. I think anyone seeing these photos is going to say, "What is that watch? I want one. Where can I get that!?!?!?".
> 
> Thank you for posting, *Anabuki*!
> 
> ...


----------



## jmar1980 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Glad I got one! Great little piece! Thinking about grabbing a blue one too! 




Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

I have the black face version and it's a great little beater piece. It's my weekend chore watch. Dig the full lume version too!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

i Own this one. Pretty much the same watch with the exception of the dial and the day complication and the crown and the mechanical movement and the hand set and the strap, yes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

johnny action said:


> i Own this one. Pretty much the same watch with the exception of the dial and the day complication and the crown and the mechanical movement and the hand set and the strap, yes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically, in a few words, small changes that makes it a different watch :-d


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

johnny action said:


> i Own this one. Pretty much the same watch with the exception of the dial and the day complication and the crown and the mechanical movement and the hand set and the strap, yes?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have that version as well. Nice watch, but I'm looking to sell it. Anyone interested feel free to message me for info


----------



## ErikP (Jan 27, 2011)

Seeing these for $600 on ebay now. Crazy.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Eggsy said:


> Just out of curiosity.
> Does anyone know if it's Superliminova C3,Lumibrite or something else used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't know what it is but it won't be anything to do with Seiko. What I do know is that I can't tell the difference between my Seikos Citizens or Orients in lume performance.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

flyersandeagles said:


> Glad I got one! Great little piece! Thinking about grabbing a blue one too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grab a blue one while you can, but it won't be cheap. Most seem to be in Germany.
All versions have all been discontinued


----------



## CBeeZ (Jul 25, 2016)

Thinking it would be more legible if all the hour markers and the hands were blacked out as well. Or the hands at the very least. Lumed hands don't make sense here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

CBeeZ said:


> Thinking it would be more legible if all the hour markers and the hands were blacked out as well. Or the hands at the very least. Lumed hands don't make sense here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree and have nearly got the hands on mine blacked on several occasions, but now they are out of production I am leaving mine original.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

I am back, sort of, and pleased to see the continued interest and pleasure the 09W brings to its owners. I will follow up with the long promised poll for the preferred nickname of the watch, though 4 months late.

A small explanation is in order. Since last August, there have been two major deaths in my family, including the passing of my mother in December. Not asking for sympathy but just preoccupied with handling family matters.

Logged in today and had rec'd a new "Like" for this thread bringing me back. Read through all the posts and then pulled out my 09W, wound, set the date/time. Strapping it on my wrist was a moment of subtle pleasure. I am reminded again of Eric Clapton singing:

_As I am strolling down the garden path,
I saw a flower glowing in the dark.
It looked so pretty and it was unique;
I had to bend down just to have a peek.

Hello old friend,
It's really good to see you once again._​
Yes, I still believe this watch is a classic to be discovered.


----------



## Robert Prideaux (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi everyone . I just picked up one of these from a friend , its the black dial version with a grey Nato strap . I am truly blown away by the accuracy of this mechanical watch . I have only had it for 4 days , and in that time its lost 2 seconds comparing it to the atomic clock on my cell . The design and beauty of this (pretty cheap) watch astounds me every day


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is mine

Citizen NY0040-09W

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr

Citizen NY0040-09W by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## poorANDcheap (Aug 18, 2012)

had this for 5 years on rubber. did not like it so tried cheap shark mesh


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have never seen this watch until today, and am probably too late to get one. I love it, does anyone know of an authorized dealer that still has this watch available for purchase?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ck40711 said:


> I have never seen this watch until today, and am probably too late to get one. I love it, does anyone know of an authorized dealer that still has this watch available for purchase?


Hi,

They are discontinued, you can be lucky and score a NOS sample on the bay or from an obscure web merchant.

However, just remember that they were sold for about 125$ on Asian GM webstores; they are now sold for about double this price in used/excellent shape.

Good luck in your quest!

S.

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

smille76 said:


> They are discontinued, you can be lucky and score a NOS sample on the bay or from an obscure web merchant.


Well, here's one I scored recently which I can't really afford to keep, sadly :-( .I'm going to stick it on the bay tonight, I think. Kanji day too!


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

...and here's his slightly more bling NY0046 brother which is _also _heading the same way...









This guy has a blue bezel inset which is a variant that I haven't seen a lot on these. Kinda nice, though.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I had one of these and it was a neat watch. The 8:00 crown was a little strange when it came time to use it. I had to turn the watch upside down to feel comfortable when using the crown.

My main complaint is that the hands shouldn't be luminous. They should just be black or silver. At night, they would just blend with the dial. If they weren't lumed, they would create a nice contrast and stand out.

But it's a cool watch overall, and something different in the Japanese watch world.


----------



## icemasta (Dec 7, 2010)

Haven't been able to find a reasonable priced one of these. I keep looking and hopefully I can.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

icemasta said:


> Haven't been able to find a reasonable priced one of these. I keep looking and hopefully I can.


Are you looking for new or used? What price do you hope to find one for?

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thin White Duke (Mar 31, 2017)

Just missed out on another one of thēse on eBay. Want one soooooo bad. Searched the globe and nothing. :-(


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## The Thin White Duke (Mar 31, 2017)

Apparently, I need ten posts to see the whole of the last comment, which is annoyīng. Eight to go.


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Set up a search on Watch Recon. That's how I found mine. Ebay search is also useful.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

The Thin White Duke said:


> Apparently, I need ten posts to see the whole of the last comment, which is annoyīng. Eight to go.


How's it going? What do you want to talk about? lol.


----------



## The Thin White Duke (Mar 31, 2017)

Only just spotted this! 8 to go - thanks brandon!


----------



## The Thin White Duke (Mar 31, 2017)

*7 - I can't even count!

Just got myself a full lume Citizen so should be clear to get my final 7 pretty easy now once it arrives - can't wait!


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

rfortson said:


> I had one of these and it was a neat watch. The 8:00 crown was a little strange when it came time to use it. I had to turn the watch upside down to feel comfortable when using the crown.


Yes. Having the crown on the left side makes it more comfortable to wear on the left wrist, but operating the crown while wearing it is not easy. I do the same as you did, and turn it upside down to use the crown. Actually, I think the crown is the weakest point on this watch. I find it difficult to grip due to the smoothness of the knurls, and the small diameter on the crown.
Otherwise it was a great little watch for the relatively low price when it was widely available. Unfortunately, much like the Seiko Monsters out there, it is getting harder to find, and more expensive than it should be.


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Wearing mine today!


----------



## Loco11 (Nov 30, 2017)

If you have big wrists, hate lum or have otherwise upgraded from your NY0040-09W, I am looking for a used one. Pls message me.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Theres a new version [kinda] coming, kinda expensive but its super titanium, theres even a DLC version, check it out:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Had mine for about five years now so it looks like it's a keeper:

r


----------



## SteveNC (Oct 21, 2010)

Anglo Irish said:


> Had mine for about five years now so it looks like it's a keeper:
> 
> r


Got the same strap on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

Hmmm, an interesting finding.
Last days I came across an interesting photo. 
Have you noticed that on some of the full-lume NY0040 divers the under bezel ring with the markers is not lumed while on others it is, while their pip point isn't. 
see:
the one on the left is described as coming from an European seller and the one on the right from the last ones produced in Singapore. I also think the right one seems brighter to me. Is there a version where both the iside ring and the pip are lumed. Could you share for the statistics, how is the situation with yours? :think:


----------



## S1000XR (Feb 4, 2018)

Looking for a mint Citizen ny0040-09W lumed dial Promaster

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

Just gorgeous!







!


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Mine says, "Hi!"


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I regret not buying one of these when they were $120~ish a few years ago... oh well


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

tzetz said:


> Hmmm, an interesting finding.
> Last days I came across an interesting photo.
> Have you noticed that on some of the full-lume NY0040 divers the under bezel ring with the markers is not lumed while on others it is, while their pip point isn't.
> see:
> ...


Greetings to all. Glad to see others enjoying the NY0040-09W. Even though my collection is much larger now than when I started the thread, my enthusiasm for the NY0040-09W is undiminished. Cannot ever see myself selling. The watch is just too unique. Feel lucky that I stumbled upon it when I did.

Interesting observation by *tzetz*. The chapter ring on mine does not glow. I sourced it through Skywatches in Singapore. Never really thought about the irony of it but now trying to fight off having chapter ring envy!

Still a shameless fanboy for this watch! The watch just makes me happy any time I wear it.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

MacInFL said:


> Greetings to all. Glad to see others enjoying the NY0040-09W. Even though my collection is much larger now than when I started the thread, my enthusiasm for the NY0040-09W is undiminished. Cannot ever see myself selling. The watch is just too unique. Feel lucky that I stumbled upon it when I did.
> 
> Interesting observation by *tzetz*. The chapter ring on mine does not glow. I sourced it through Skywatches in Singapore. Never really thought about the irony of it but now trying to fight off having chapter ring envy!
> 
> Still a shameless fanboy for this watch! The watch just makes me happy any time I wear it.


Make that 2 shameless fan boys of the "Green Lantern". I can't see myself selling mine.


----------



## SteveNC (Oct 21, 2010)

I paid more than I should have but, I’m happy to have one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

To give the full story, I managed to buy mine in 2016 from watchezon, Singapore, the last 120$ ones. Shared the link in the topic here (there was another wave of 5 pcs at 134$ and that was it), so I gave chances to somebody else to get one. After receiving it I got sad, that the pip point was not lumed well, almost not at all. So this gave me the zeal to keep searching. My initial intention was to buy another one with a proper pip and sell the first one. But...
When I finally found in January a piece of NY0040 from Europe I was flying from joy (although it now costed me 240Euro). I even put an add selling my first NY. Luckily the second one arrived in only two days by TNT, so I had the chance to compare. And I was stunned to find the above differences. The watch from Italy also had the date in Italian and English while the firs one is Japanese-English. 
So i decided to keep both for the history. The serial of the Italian one, indicates manufacture in 2015, while the Singapore one is 2016. It seems the latest series before the discontinuation of the model have changes in the design with regards to the lume. The same is with my blue faced NY0040, which contrary to the older ones the lume of which is equally green, those produced in 2017 have dual colour lume, blue and green. 
I am such a passionate fan of NY0040 that if I could have afforded it I would have bought all colours adding the yellow and the black ones to my collection.







An here are two more of the main hero:














P.P. Check also your serials on the back. If they are not stamped but laser etched and start with 5 then it should lead to manufactured in 2015. 6 -2016. 3-2013. I saw a stamped back cover the serial of which was starting with 1, for me it should be 2011. But it could also be 2001...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

tzetz said:


> To give the full story, I managed to buy mine in 2016 from watchezon, Singapore, the last 120$ ones. Shared the link in the topic here (there was another wave of 5 pcs at 134$ and that was it), so I gave chances to somebody else to get one. After receiving it I got sad, that the pip point was not lumed well, almost not at all. So this gave me the zeal to keep searching. My initial intention was to buy another one with a proper pip and sell the first one. But...
> When I finally found in January a piece of NY0040 from Europe I was flying from joy (although it now costed me 240Euro). I even put an add selling my first NY. Luckily the second one arrived in only two days by TNT, so I had the chance to compare. And I was stunned to find the above differences. The watch from Italy also had the date in Italian and English while the firs one is Japanese-English.
> So i decided to keep both for the history. The serial of the Italian one, indicates manufacture in 2015, while the Singapore one is 2016. It seems the latest series before the discontinuation of the model have changes in the design with regards to the lume. The same is with my blue faced NY0040, which contrary to the older ones the lume of which is equally green, those produced in 2017 have dual colour lume, blue and green.
> I am such a passionate fan of NY0040 that if I could have afforded it I would have bought all colours adding the yellow and the black ones to my collection.
> ...


Wow. What a great post. I pulled out my watches immediately. My 09W is laser etched and serial # starts with "5". The lume on the hands and face are both greenish tint with the hands seeming slightly better. Pip is good.

My other is the 09E black dial which is also laser etched starting with "5". Lume on hands and indices are greenish tint and seem to match perfectly. Pip is good.

Understatement to say that I agree regarding the collectability of the NY0040. Thinking I may try to "run the bases" to pick up other variations. Have tried to buy the blue dial several times but didn't work out. The unicorn is the NY0040-25Y yellow dial. There was one that appeared to be in excellent condition on ebay recently, asking price was $425. Don't know what it sold for as it was negotiated and listing cancelled.

The other watch that has all but vanished is the different NY2300 variants. Wish I had paid more attention to them. Though they do not match the build quality of the of the NY0040, believe they have their own unique charm. I love the size of it. I only have one...this NY2300-09B.


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh, I have also been frequently casting glance upon the NY2300 and I agree it has a unique charm. Unfortunately there has always been a mismatch between budget and availability - in addition, my wife will really kick me out if I buy another watch until the end of the year  The white dial rules!


----------



## Omega18 (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone selling one of these?


----------



## FlightQualified (May 24, 2012)

I have a NOS one I've been thinking about selling, but I'm so torn because of this thread! My rotation is pretty big already and with two watches on the way I may need to flip it..


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

That's interesting about the lumed chapter rings. Like MacInFL, I sourced mine from Skywatches in Singapore in 2016 and it appears to have a 2015 production date. My chapter ring is not lumed but I do have a lumed bezel pip. I might be mistaken, but I believe a lumed indicator on the bezel is a requirement of ISO certification, so if it's a situation of one or the other, then I am happy with my model.

The market for these models is amazing. I don't have it in the coffers right now for any of these limited editions or BLNRs and such, so it feels good that I seemed to luck into a "got one at the right time" situation on at least something, lol. Although I'm not selling mine I have to admit it is fun to watch the demand rise.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Do these serial numbers follow the standard serial number pattrn for citizen?

My serial number starts with 491020998 and is laser engraved v. stamped.

Is the 4 a 2014?

9 September? but shouldn't that be 09 under the old coding scheme?


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Watch of the day









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

nothing on how to read the modern citizen serial numbers?


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Wow. What a great post. I pulled out my watches immediately. My 09W is laser etched and serial # starts with "5". The lume on the hands and face are both greenish tint with the hands seeming slightly better. Pip is good.
> 
> My other is the 09E black dial which is also laser etched starting with "5". Lume on hands and indices are greenish tint and seem to match perfectly. Pip is good.
> 
> ...


Finally got my hands on it! Indeed having a NY0040 implies matching it with a NY2300 and the pleasure is great! 
In addition I am waiting for a white chapter ring to arrive from the evil bay and it will look almost like yours! Cheers!


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

Lets us revive the topic with some art photo from the Internet:


----------



## tzetz (Aug 30, 2015)

Lets us revive the topic with some art photo from the Internet:


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

This one just arrived today, thanks to a very kind forum member. <3


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

I had one ages ago but flipped it because they're too small for me. Great looking watch though and these Citizens were hand windable in all those years that the cheaper Seikos weren't. Great value providing you have a smaller wrist.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

So, I didn't want one, until I saw this thread. Now, I've got to have one, but can't seem to find this model - did they discontinue it? Any tips on how to get one, I love the white face/luminous dial!

Thanks


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

So, I didn't want one, until I saw this thread. Now, I've got to have one, but can't seem to find this model - did they discontinue it? Any tips on how to get one, I love the white face/luminous dial!

Thanks


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

southern bamboo said:


> So, I didn't want one, until I saw this thread. Now, I've got to have one, but can't seem to find this model - did they discontinue it? Any tips on how to get one, I love the white face/luminous dial!
> 
> Thanks


Discontinued. You must pay high price for used one now.

Ride A Bike.


----------



## Catherine_ (Apr 25, 2019)

I had a NOS unworn 100% minter sitting in its box for over 10 years, then sold it for peanuts a few years back. How I wish that I had kept hold of it.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi

I bought one of these new in HK yesterday. Manufacture date 06/2018

It's a great watch and certainly does have personality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf79 (Jun 6, 2015)

I saw a few pix on Instagram and i got hooked, now I've just bough one in italy waiting for my sis to go and collect it than once the lock down is over and I'll be able to fly over without restrictions it will be finally in my hands 😊😊😊😊💓... love the watch as it is but i cant resist from tinkering on how to make it mine so....After i will have it in my hands i have a few mods to make it become my perfect holiday travel watch.
So i have a few questions for those who own one hoping to get the answers i need to see if i can mod it as i have in mind 😉

Bezel insert size? Inside and outside diameter?
I would like to fit a ceramic one 
Size of the mineral glass?
I would like to fit a saphire anti-reflection one With added cyclop
Bracelet size?
I would like to fit the best shark bracelet available

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

great write up and encouraged me to buy one.
Quick question though.
From what I understand this is supposed to have 8203 movement…. But the stamp on the back says 8204?

does anyone know if this is a thing with these watches? It’s new, so maybe citizen have changed the spec?

thnx for your advice. 




MacInFL said:


> This thread is dedicated to the Citizen NY0040-09W ("09W") luminous dial automatic diver. I want to draw attention to this particular model and hope to see postings from others who also enjoy this unique watch.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with the NY0040 line of divers, it has been around for some time, introduced originally in 1997. I think it is fair to say that it does not get a lot of attention nowadays. It is a conventional sized diver with a vintage look. Here is a summary of the key features that I have been able to glean:
> 
> ...


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

Nunz said:


> great write up and encouraged me to buy one.
> Quick question though.
> From what I understand this is supposed to have 8203 movement…. But the stamp on the back says 8204?
> 
> ...


Just signed on to WUS for first time in several months, (recovering dive watch-aholic here) and saw your post. Checked my watch (again) and can confirm mine has the 8203 movement. Can't provide any insight re the 8204 but likely a minor update, maybe caused by change in suppliers. IIRC, Citizen suspended production of the NY0040 series but believe they occasionally release a new batch. Just guessing but the watch still has a following in Italy due to its unique history with their military.

Re the watch, mine just keeps on going, accurate within 5 spd. Since this original posting 6 years ago, I have purchased many other divers. But the more that I learn or think I know about divers, my appreciation for this unique watch only deepens. The size, ruggedness and functionality of the NY0040 is an understated gem. Only criticism I can level at this 09W is that it is difficult to read in the wee hours of the morning. Other than that, it just "works" for me, still.

Hope you enjoy yours as much.

Best regards, Mac


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

This is mine. I bought it from Italy about 6 months ago.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes the NY0040 variants (including the full lume variant) appear to still be in production (sold mostly in Europe in countries like Italy, Spain and Greece for example). It still appears on all their Promaster product webpages.

I bought an NY0040-09W in September of 2021. Looks like they’re using old dials up, as the dial says 8203 but the caseback is stamped 8204. The 8204 is the exact same movement as the 8203 except it adds the hacking feature (second hand stops when in the time setting position). It looks like this production change started a year or two ago. It will be interesting to see if they keep making these now they’ve relaunched this watch in the larger 44mm size with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine, ten years old, never serviced, taken it diving in the past, on an Uncle Seiko GL.


----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> It will be interesting to see if they keep making these now they’ve relaunched this watch in the larger 44mm size with a sapphire crystal.


Glad to see there is some continuation of the Citizen auto divers, but personally, no interest in 44mm case. Believe the dimensions of the NY0040 to be about perfect. Thanks for posting.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MacInFL said:


> Glad to see there is some continuation of the Citizen auto divers, but personally, no interest in 44mm case. Believe the dimensions of the NY0040 to be about perfect. Thanks for posting.


Couldn’t agree more. The 42mm size is great and fits a wide variety of wrists. I broke down a few months ago and bought the Italian LE Citizen NY0108-82X as soon as I discovered it (and found a decent sale price). It’s nearly perfect with a sapphire crystal and super titanium case and bracelet. I’m not usually into dark finish DLC cases, but this one looks amazing against the contrast of the full lume dial. Might keep my NY0040-09W around for use in the summer months or may sell it. The new 44mm Promaster watches just seem unnecessarily large….


----------



## kmmcguinn (Jan 11, 2019)

Just picked one up and I love it already! I almost wish I had started with one of these years ago instead of being swayed by the hive mind and getting an SKX as my first automatic


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MacInFL (Mar 20, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Couldn’t agree more. The 42mm size is great and fits a wide variety of wrists. I broke down a few months ago and bought the Italian LE Citizen NY0108-82X as soon as I discovered it (and found a decent sale price). It’s nearly perfect with a sapphire crystal and super titanium case and bracelet. I’m not usually into dark finish DLC cases, but this one looks amazing against the contrast of the full lume dial. Might keep my NY0040-09W around for use in the summer months or may sell it. The new 44mm Promaster watches just seem unnecessarily large….
> 
> View attachment 16717318


That is very nice!!! Tend to have same opinion about dark case watches but Citizen's DLC are the exception. Very well executed.


----------



## kmmcguinn (Jan 11, 2019)

Another photo admiring my new acquisition…










…and some evidence of a suspicion that was raised a few pages ago. The latest models still have an 8203 dial but are definitely sporting the 8204 movement and caseback. I was very surprised at first when I found that this watch had hacking seconds. Now that I’ve been made aware of the upgrade/ mix and match it makes more sense. Not gonna complain, fun little quirk and more functional!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Citizen NY0040-*


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Its limited edition 44mm big brother with sapphire and hacking.


----------



## Nunz (Dec 28, 2020)

Injector said:


> Its limited edition 44mm big brother with sapphire and hacking.


Beautiful!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Nunz said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the NY0040 looks better though. I prefer the round hour markers on the dial and the black day/date wheel.


----------

